# Question for Men:  Feminine Women



## Bonzi

Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?

Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc. 
Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


----------



## Statistikhengst

I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.

And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


 
Damn Sonny Clark always laughing at my posts, never answering them.... well unless you are flirting...
Shameless!


----------



## Bonzi

Statistikhengst said:


> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.


 
What about foul language?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.

All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Sonny Clark always laughing at my posts, never answering them.... well unless you are flirting...
> Shameless!
Click to expand...

WRONG -- I just answered it. READ  !!!!  -- And, go back and see how many of your post that I've made comment to.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
Click to expand...

Foul language is a turn-on.... especially during sex...............just saying.......


----------



## Bonzi

Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
Here's my vision of what Stat would like:


----------



## JoeMoma

Bonzi said:


> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:


She needs to give up the biting the nails habit.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?



Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:



I have to ask . . .  are you attracted to women because your threads kind of make me wonder?


----------



## ChrisL

Statistikhengst said:


> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.



Women fart and burp because we are human beings just like you.


----------



## Bonzi

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language is a turn-on.... especially during sex...............just saying.......
Click to expand...

 
I tried to find a pic of a woman I thought would be your type, but, most of the pics on the internet have the girls looking like models!  I'm thinking maybe a Gretchen Wilson type person...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?



Prefer women sans makeup, don't care about nails, much as it embarasses me, love a good fart joke (probably why I like South Park so much heh.) Don't care if they're into sports, I'm not, if they are that's cool long as they don't expect me to go to games or play them. Everybody burps and farts.  

Guess I'd say I like women who behave in general in mixed company, but can 'be silly' in private. Having a meal at home together, burp and fart as required. Just don't do it out n about


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer women sans makeup, don't care about nails, much as it embarasses me, love a good fart joke (probably why I like South Park so much heh.) Don't care if they're into sports, I'm not, if they are that's cool long as they don't expect me to go to games or play them. Everybody burps and farts.
> 
> Guess I'd say I like women who behave in general in mixed company, but can 'be silly' in private. Having a meal at home together, burp and fart as required. Just don't do it out n about
Click to expand...


Hey, I burp and fart if I need too.  I am full of hot air after all!


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.


 
I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
I never thought men liked that anyway.....
I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
Click to expand...

 
I'm curious and want to know....

Why do you care?


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.
Click to expand...


Oh please.  How ridiculous that you discriminate against women based on their geological locations.  Every one has their own personality, it doesn't matter what part of the country you come from.  I cannot believe that men of your age still believe in these myths.  

Here's one, southern girls are fat and demanding and phony.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
Click to expand...


I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?


----------



## ChrisL

Is it about turning on the men around here?  Well, that doesn't take much obviously.    And wouldn't that make you kind of like a "demon" woman to be tempting men in such ways?    What would Jesus say?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask . . .  are you attracted to women because your threads kind of make me wonder?
Click to expand...

 
It's more about audience.  Seems there are more men here... and the women that are on here don't really seem to be as "frank" either.  Also men are more fun to talk to and less "bitchy" -


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
Click to expand...

 
I'm right here --- not sure, I just do what I feel like doing....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask . . .  are you attracted to women because your threads kind of make me wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more about audience.  Seems there are more men here... and the women that are on here don't really seem to be as "frank" either.  Also men are more fun to talk to and less "bitchy" -
Click to expand...


Well for someone who preaches about the bible and God so often, I wonder what it is exactly you are doing by starting these threads about sexuality?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Is it about turning on the men around here?  Well, that doesn't take much obviously.    And wouldn't that make you kind of like a "demon" woman to be tempting men in such ways?    What would Jesus say?


 
He probably doesn't like it.. but that is between me and Him.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right here --- not sure, I just do what I feel like doing....
Click to expand...


Is it not wrong according to your God to tempt men into having "lustful" thoughts?  Hmm?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language is a turn-on.... especially during sex...............just saying.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to find a pic of a woman I thought would be your type, but, most of the pics on the internet have the girls looking like models!  I'm thinking maybe a Gretchen Wilson type person...
Click to expand...

Try the girl on Gilligan's Island, the little short one. Try the lady on the X-Files, the redhead.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it about turning on the men around here?  Well, that doesn't take much obviously.    And wouldn't that make you kind of like a "demon" woman to be tempting men in such ways?    What would Jesus say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably doesn't like it.. but that is between me and Him.
Click to expand...


I guess you can just do what you like (even when it goes against your God) and then repent later on?


----------



## JakeStarkey

"southern girls are fat and demanding and phony."


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right here --- not sure, I just do what I feel like doing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not wrong according to your God to tempt men into having "lustful" thoughts?  Hmm?
Click to expand...

 
Yep.  but I will do what I want for now, and you can call me out on it all day long if that is what you enjoy


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> "southern girls are fat and demanding and phony."


 
Southern girls are fat? hmmmm


----------



## JakeStarkey

ChrisL wants to get to get into a girl fight.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "southern girls are fat and demanding and phony."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern girls are fat? hmmmm
Click to expand...


Yes, they have the highest rates of obesity in the country.  Besides Hawaii, Mississippi tops the list.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  How ridiculous that you discriminate against women based on their geological locations.  Every one has their own personality, it doesn't matter what part of the country you come from.  I cannot believe that men of your age still believe in these myths.
> 
> Here's one, southern girls are fat and demanding and phony.
Click to expand...

Hey, there are exceptions to every general rule. --- FYI, I'm married to a woman from OHIO -------- there are excellent women all over the world, and I have known many during my life. My wife that passed away in 2006 was from Arizona .........Anyone can find good women anywhere on Earth.


----------



## Bonzi

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language is a turn-on.... especially during sex...............just saying.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to find a pic of a woman I thought would be your type, but, most of the pics on the internet have the girls looking like models!  I'm thinking maybe a Gretchen Wilson type person...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try the girl on Gilligan's Island, the little short one. Try the lady on the X-Files, the redhead.
Click to expand...

 
The X-Files woman I can see ... Mary Ann is a little "playboy-ish" even though sweet and country-ish".
I think I remember you saying you like the X-Files girl earlier...


----------



## ChrisL

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL wants to get to get into a girl fight.



No, I want to confront preachy Christians on their obvious hypocrisies.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
Click to expand...

She's curious as to what others think.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language is a turn-on.... especially during sex...............just saying.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to find a pic of a woman I thought would be your type, but, most of the pics on the internet have the girls looking like models!  I'm thinking maybe a Gretchen Wilson type person...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try the girl on Gilligan's Island, the little short one. Try the lady on the X-Files, the redhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The X-Files woman I can see ... Mary Ann is a little "playboy-ish" even though sweet and country-ish".
> I think I remember you saying you like the X-Files girl earlier...
Click to expand...


And what about reducing women to "sex symbol" status.  This is not what women are for, we are for caring for our men, loving them, obeying them, making babies for them, cooking for them, cleaning for them, and basically living for them.  

Is this not sinning in the eyes of your God?


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's curious as to what others think.
Click to expand...


What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL wants to get to get into a girl fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want to confront preachy Christians on their obvious hypocrisies.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yep, you want a cat fight.  It's part and parcel of the women's world.

Men have their own ways for alley cat fights.

Speaking of which:


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL wants to get to get into a girl fight.


 
She'll have to go elsewhere... I'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, you want a cat fight.  It's part and parcel of the women's world.
> 
> Men have their own ways for alley cat fights.


 
<ahem> .. many women, not all JS.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's curious as to what others think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that it's just curiosity. I see no other reason for it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
Click to expand...


As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.


----------



## Bonzi

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
Click to expand...

 
I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Whereas, we guys are much easier to get along with.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL wants to get to get into a girl fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll have to go elsewhere... I'm a lover not a fighter
Click to expand...


I don't fight. I make voodoo dolls and hope for the best (worst.)


----------



## RKMBrown

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


No.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
Click to expand...


Even men who say that big breasts are important to them are lying.  They would be happy with any breasts.  Shapely and good looking breasts would be more important to me than size (being a small breasted woman myself - Lol!  )


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's curious as to what others think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.


----------



## Bonzi

blah... off to work, I have a conference call at 10am to prepare for....


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?  Does it matter what other men like?  Does your husband like you?  Then that should be good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's curious as to what others think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
Click to expand...


Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
Click to expand...


Western culture is unusual about breasts. Vast majority of the world doesn't equate breasts with sexuality. Latin culture's into butts (understandably so imo heh.)

Most people lusting after a woman isn't imagining rubbing themselves between her breasts.Even in Western culture, so the interest in breasts is hard to understand. Hate invoking Freud but...


----------



## ChrisL

But it's all cool, because religious people can just tell their god that they are sorry and then do it all over again tomorrow!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> blah... off to work, I have a conference call at 10am to prepare for....



I don't mean to give you a hard time (well, okay I do), but you must see your own hypocrisy.  You MUST.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even men who say that big breasts are important to them are lying.  They would be happy with any breasts.  Shapely and good looking breasts would be more important to me than size (being a small breasted woman myself - Lol!  )
Click to expand...


My opinion of augmented breasts is they resemble giant cysts or boils. Breasts SHOULD sag a bit and bounce around. If they're hard and static that's not at all attractive.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Only size-related thing I'd place undo value on in a woman would be her clittoral hood/clittoris. A big Vanessa Del Rio clittoris is hot


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious and want to know....
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's curious as to what others think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
Click to expand...

It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even men who say that big breasts are important to them are lying.  They would be happy with any breasts.  Shapely and good looking breasts would be more important to me than size (being a small breasted woman myself - Lol!  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion of augmented breasts is they resemble giant cysts or boils. Breasts SHOULD sag a bit and bounce around. If they're hard and static that's not at all attractive.
Click to expand...


I think some women can carry them off well, if they aren't very petite.  Myself, I'm very petite woman, and big giant milk jugs just wouldn't look right on me.  It would look unnatural, IMO.  I'm perfectly fine about my image of my breasts.  I think shape and perhaps some firmness is more important than size in most instances.  Believe me, I've seen some big breasts naked before, and they really aren't very attractive without that bra to lift them up, IMO.   

Now, if you see a woman my size with breast implants, more often than not, it looks like she has two round melons stuffed in her shirt.  

Kind of like this . . .   Those do not look like breasts at all.  They look like she had two melons stuffed under her skin.


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> She's curious as to what others think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
Click to expand...


I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

One of the reasons I expect I like the old film-era porn best is natural breasts.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's curious as to what others think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
Click to expand...

I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> One of the reasons I expect I like the old film-era porn best is natural breasts.



Well, men do like to play with balls.  Their own are only like the size of golf balls, so maybe some of them like women to have huge beach balls to play with?


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
Click to expand...


She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's curious as to what others think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
Click to expand...

Good luck, what  evah they do it okay....or at least forgivable..


----------



## Moonglow

Delta4Embassy said:


> One of the reasons I expect I like the old film-era porn best is natural breasts.


Old era, they've had breast implants since the 1970's, My Mom was one of the first to get them....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What others think about what exactly?  What they think is attractive?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, what  evah they do it okay....or at least forgivable..
Click to expand...


Point being, Christians are no less "sinners" than the gay couple down the street that they like to look down upon as lesser humans.  Christians sin and damn well know what they are doing, but they can just cop out on owning it because they can "repent" to their god at the end of the day, only to do it again the next day.  This is one of the things I find most annoying about religious folks.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I expect I like the old film-era porn best is natural breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, men do like to play with balls.  Their own are only like the size of golf balls, so maybe some of them like women to have huge beach balls to play with?
Click to expand...


If they're that big I'd suggest seeing a doc. Might have testicular cancer.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I expect I like the old film-era porn best is natural breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, men do like to play with balls.  Their own are only like the size of golf balls, so maybe some of them like women to have huge beach balls to play with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're that big I'd suggest seeing a doc. Might have testicular cancer.
Click to expand...


Okay, well I'm trying to compare them to some kind of balls.  Those were the smallest balls I could think of.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I expect I like the old film-era porn best is natural breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, men do like to play with balls.  Their own are only like the size of golf balls, so maybe some of them like women to have huge beach balls to play with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're that big I'd suggest seeing a doc. Might have testicular cancer.
Click to expand...


Not many women have breasts the size of beach balls either.  I would imagine that would be quite uncomfortable and limit your mobility a great deal.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
Click to expand...

Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Moonglow said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I expect I like the old film-era porn best is natural breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Old era, they've had breast implants since the 1970's, My Mom was one of the first to get them....
Click to expand...


Was gonna ask/make a joke, but dunno how the no-family rule thing would effect it


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> 
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
Click to expand...


Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?


----------



## rightwinger

Overly concerned about appearance is too shallow

I prefer the girl next door


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that she is just curious as to what men think and how their minds work when it comes to women, dating, and relationships. She also may be questioning herself about her own feelings and past experiences with men. She may tell you in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, what  evah they do it okay....or at least forgivable..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point being, Christians are no less "sinners" than the gay couple down the street that they like to look down upon as lesser humans.  Christians sin and damn well know what they are doing, but they can just cop out on owning it because they can "repent" to their god at the end of the day, only to do it again the next day.  This is one of the things I find most annoying about religious folks.
Click to expand...

Yes, we're all sinners, and have fallen short of the glory of the lord, as the written word tells us. Yes, we sin, and yes, we ask for forgiveness. I'm guilty of sin, and ask for forgiveness. It is impossible to be in the flesh and not sin. We're born sinners. As Jesus said, "there is none good except my father in heaven". We are not perfect, and we all do our share of dirt. The point is, sin is forgiven. But, to pretend that you are clean and never sin, is a sin in itself.


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> 
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, what  evah they do it okay....or at least forgivable..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point being, Christians are no less "sinners" than the gay couple down the street that they like to look down upon as lesser humans.  Christians sin and damn well know what they are doing, but they can just cop out on owning it because they can "repent" to their god at the end of the day, only to do it again the next day.  This is one of the things I find most annoying about religious folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all sinners, and have fallen short of the glory of the lord, as the written word tells us. Yes, we sin, and yes, we ask for forgiveness. I'm guilty of sin, and ask for forgiveness. It is impossible to be in the flesh and not sin. We're born sinners. As Jesus said, "there is none good except my father in heaven". We are not perfect, and we all do our share of dirt. The point is, sin is forgiven. But, to pretend that you are clean and never sin, is a sin in itself.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm sorry, and no offense intended, but I am highly doubtful to begin with that any gods came out of the sky to give us rules to live by.  If there is a higher power, it is not communicating with us.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


No. My view of feminine does not require nail polish or make up; but a feminine attitude.


----------



## Moonglow

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a married woman, it is extremely inappropriate according to her own religious beliefs.  She is not supposed to be enticing other men (especially married ones) with talk about sex.  According to other good married Christian women, that would make her a "harlot."
> 
> 
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, what  evah they do it okay....or at least forgivable..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point being, Christians are no less "sinners" than the gay couple down the street that they like to look down upon as lesser humans.  Christians sin and damn well know what they are doing, but they can just cop out on owning it because they can "repent" to their god at the end of the day, only to do it again the next day.  This is one of the things I find most annoying about religious folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all sinners, and have fallen short of the glory of the lord, as the written word tells us. Yes, we sin, and yes, we ask for forgiveness. I'm guilty of sin, and ask for forgiveness. It is impossible to be in the flesh and not sin. We're born sinners. As Jesus said, "there is none good except my father in heaven". We are not perfect, and we all do our share of dirt. The point is, sin is forgiven. But, to pretend that you are clean and never sin, is a sin in itself.
Click to expand...

What isn't a sin?


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Overly concerned about appearance is too shallow
> 
> I prefer the girl next door



Well see, this is a tough one for us.  We are expected to always be looking our best.  Men and women comment if we are not always looking our best.  I don't have a problem with my femininity.  I actually like doing my hair and putting on makeup and clothes and shoes and accessories, blah, blah, blah.  I don't know if it is because that is how I was conditioned, or if I really DO like it.  I know this much . . . I would not leave the house looking like crap.     As a woman, you just feel better when you look good.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


 no I love the smart ones but under 140 lbs

Maybeleen can do wonders to any girl.

I love the girls who can argue with me, with a smirk


----------



## ChrisL

Hey, I am a "girly girl" but I like sports and I like to get "mean" sometimes and talk like a truck driver sometimes.  It's very liberating.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
Click to expand...

Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".


----------



## Bonzi

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
Click to expand...

 
I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be "all in fun", and have no real intent or meaning. She may be just trying to get a conversation going. She may be enjoying her morning coffee and feels like talking. It could be any number of reasons. You and I can only guess the intent, motive(s), or genuine reason(s). She's probably just talkative this morning and figures relationships, sex, gender attraction, and the working of the male mind, are great conversation starters. .......... just guessing ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, what  evah they do it okay....or at least forgivable..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point being, Christians are no less "sinners" than the gay couple down the street that they like to look down upon as lesser humans.  Christians sin and damn well know what they are doing, but they can just cop out on owning it because they can "repent" to their god at the end of the day, only to do it again the next day.  This is one of the things I find most annoying about religious folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all sinners, and have fallen short of the glory of the lord, as the written word tells us. Yes, we sin, and yes, we ask for forgiveness. I'm guilty of sin, and ask for forgiveness. It is impossible to be in the flesh and not sin. We're born sinners. As Jesus said, "there is none good except my father in heaven". We are not perfect, and we all do our share of dirt. The point is, sin is forgiven. But, to pretend that you are clean and never sin, is a sin in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sorry, and no offense intended, but I am highly doubtful to begin with that any gods came out of the sky to give us rules to live by.  If there is a higher power, it is not communicating with us.
Click to expand...

Belief, faith, religion, and our concept of creation are all personal matters, each to their own. One's faith, or lack of it, is to be respected, and considered to be personal. It's something that can neither be proven as an absolute, nor disproven.


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care much about her intent.  I am trying to make a point here about preachy Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to pass judgment on her.  Like I told you, I like Bonzi.  She is a lot of fun when she isn't being all "Christiany" and "preachy."   

I think the world would be a much better place if we could stop expecting everyone else to live up to our expectations, unless we plan on having a personal relationship with said people.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
Click to expand...

How often do you shave?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
Click to expand...

I like you. I consider you to be a friend. I don't judge you.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to pass judgment on her.  Like I told you, I like Bonzi.  She is a lot of fun when she isn't being all "Christiany" and "preachy."
> 
> I think the world would be a much better place if we could stop expecting everyone else to live up to our expectations, unless we plan on having a personal relationship with said people.
Click to expand...

I understand, point taken. Thanks.


----------



## Bonzi

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like you. I consider you to be a friend. I don't judge you.
Click to expand...

 
Thanks Sonny


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you shave?
Click to expand...

 
Every day (pits and legs) - anything else?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
Click to expand...


Well, I mean not to offend you personally.  You are a human being like everyone else.  I'm just saying that nobody is perfect and nobody can ever be expected to live up to such expectations because we are all flawed in some way.  Whether or not you feel a person is living up to your standards is not a reason to deny them the same rights and privileges that the rest of us enjoy.  We do not all believe the way you do and a lot of us want to keep this country secular, not recognizing any particular religious views.  According to our government, gay people are taxpaying American citizens and what they do in their bedrooms is of no concern to our government, and that is how it should be.  That is why you are not allowed to discriminate against them because they are gay or different from you in any way.  It's because this is America.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like you. I consider you to be a friend. I don't judge you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Sonny
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Sorry, I don't have the answer to the questions. I'm just guessing about it. I really don't know. She may tell you and explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to pass judgment on her.  Like I told you, I like Bonzi.  She is a lot of fun when she isn't being all "Christiany" and "preachy."
> 
> I think the world would be a much better place if we could stop expecting everyone else to live up to our expectations, unless we plan on having a personal relationship with said people.
Click to expand...

 
I like that you challenge me ChrisL.  Makes me think about my actions, and, I admit they are not always consistent.  But I don't think I have denied it.

That being said, I believe everyone should seek God. I will NEVER deny the fact that we all have a right to NOT seek God.  Ultimately, bottom line, it's a choice.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I mean not to offend you personally.  You are a human being like everyone else.  I'm just saying that nobody is perfect and nobody can ever be expected to live up to such expectations because we are all flawed in some way.  Whether or not you feel a person is living up to your standards is not a reason to deny them the same rights and privileges that the rest of us enjoy.  We do not all believe the way you do and a lot of us want to keep this country secular, not recognizing any particular religious views.  According to our government, gay people are taxpaying American citizens and what they do in their bedrooms is of no concern to our government, and that is how it should be.  That is why you are not allowed to discriminate against them because they are gay or different from you in any way.  It's because this is America.
Click to expand...

 
I am not offended.

I appreciate and respect your direct questioning.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you shave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day (pits and legs) - anything else?
Click to expand...

You know whats left...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to get a rise out of the men, obviously.  Everyone knows that "attraction" is in the eye of the beholder, and a 51-year-old woman is very aware of exactly what it is that she is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to pass judgment on her.  Like I told you, I like Bonzi.  She is a lot of fun when she isn't being all "Christiany" and "preachy."
> 
> I think the world would be a much better place if we could stop expecting everyone else to live up to our expectations, unless we plan on having a personal relationship with said people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that you challenge me ChrisL.  Makes me think about my actions, and, I admit they are not always consistent.  But I don't think I have denied it.
> 
> That being said, I believe everyone should seek God. I will NEVER deny the fact that we all have a right to NOT seek God.  Ultimately, bottom line, it's a choice.
Click to expand...

Second sentence is a double negative..


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I mean not to offend you personally.  You are a human being like everyone else.  I'm just saying that nobody is perfect and nobody can ever be expected to live up to such expectations because we are all flawed in some way.  Whether or not you feel a person is living up to your standards is not a reason to deny them the same rights and privileges that the rest of us enjoy.  We do not all believe the way you do and a lot of us want to keep this country secular, not recognizing any particular religious views.  According to our government, gay people are taxpaying American citizens and what they do in their bedrooms is of no concern to our government, and that is how it should be.  That is why you are not allowed to discriminate against them because they are gay or different from you in any way.  It's because this is America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not offended.
> 
> I appreciate and respect your direct questioning.
Click to expand...


Direct is one way of describing my approach.  Some might say "rude" and "disrespectful."


----------



## Agit8r

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?



Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:


----------



## ChrisL

Agit8r said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:
> 
> View attachment 45286
Click to expand...


Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at 51 years of age, one would think that all of the questions about men and relationships, would've already been answered through experience. But, I have no idea as to what has taken place in her life. Some have "lived" very little until they reach the golden years. I know of one such woman. It's rare, but it does happen. One thing about the people you meet on the internet, it's difficult to actually know them, unless they open up as I have done, and continue to do. I have no secrets. Most people are protective of their personal life, and reveal only what they feel comfortable revealing. In most cases, we have to read between the lines to get a picture of what people are really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to pass judgment on her.  Like I told you, I like Bonzi.  She is a lot of fun when she isn't being all "Christiany" and "preachy."
> 
> I think the world would be a much better place if we could stop expecting everyone else to live up to our expectations, unless we plan on having a personal relationship with said people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that you challenge me ChrisL.  Makes me think about my actions, and, I admit they are not always consistent.  But I don't think I have denied it.
> 
> That being said, I believe everyone should seek God. I will NEVER deny the fact that we all have a right to NOT seek God.  Ultimately, bottom line, it's a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second sentence is a double negative..
Click to expand...

 
Oh well..  thanks I will work on that


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you shave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day (pits and legs) - anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know whats left...
Click to expand...

 
No, I'm rather slow.... you need to explain....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't stop them from calling out others as "sinners" though, does it?  I like Bonzi.  I am just pointing out her religious hypocrisy.  She knows her religion well enough to know the rules, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to pass judgment on her.  Like I told you, I like Bonzi.  She is a lot of fun when she isn't being all "Christiany" and "preachy."
> 
> I think the world would be a much better place if we could stop expecting everyone else to live up to our expectations, unless we plan on having a personal relationship with said people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that you challenge me ChrisL.  Makes me think about my actions, and, I admit they are not always consistent.  But I don't think I have denied it.
> 
> That being said, I believe everyone should seek God. I will NEVER deny the fact that we all have a right to NOT seek God.  Ultimately, bottom line, it's a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second sentence is a double negative..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well..  thanks I will work on that
Click to expand...


Meh, I wouldn't worry about it.  You are quite literate.  There are some much worse examples of killing grammar here, that's for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you shave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day (pits and legs) - anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know whats left...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm rather slow.... you need to explain....
Click to expand...


I know, but I know better than to go there.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you shave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day (pits and legs) - anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know whats left...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm rather slow.... you need to explain....
Click to expand...

you don't mow the lawn?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just here to have fun and enjoy he people and conversation here.  It's an escape for me. I will answer any question to the best of my ability (I'm not "too good" or "too proud" to).
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you shave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day (pits and legs) - anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know whats left...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm rather slow.... you need to explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't mow the lawn?
Click to expand...

 
no, my husband does that


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you shave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day (pits and legs) - anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know whats left...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm rather slow.... you need to explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't mow the lawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, my husband does that
Click to expand...

As long as he does a good job, then no trips to the dentist for a haircut..??


----------



## Moonglow

You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every day (pits and legs) - anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> You know whats left...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm rather slow.... you need to explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't mow the lawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, my husband does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as he does a good job, then no trips to the dentist for a haircut..??
Click to expand...

 
Oh I thought we were talking grass...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...



Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to point a finger when you're just as guilty. But, sometimes, as you well know, criticism on the surface can be misunderstood. We all pass blame and point fingers, all of us. I'm guilty of it. But, it's not always the intent to appear squeaky clean, and everyone else is as dirty as sewer rats. Sometimes, it's unintentional negative jabs that gets us in trouble and misunderstood. Again, I do not know her well enough to be judging her posts as being, "I'm good and you're not".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to pass judgment on her.  Like I told you, I like Bonzi.  She is a lot of fun when she isn't being all "Christiany" and "preachy."
> 
> I think the world would be a much better place if we could stop expecting everyone else to live up to our expectations, unless we plan on having a personal relationship with said people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that you challenge me ChrisL.  Makes me think about my actions, and, I admit they are not always consistent.  But I don't think I have denied it.
> 
> That being said, I believe everyone should seek God. I will NEVER deny the fact that we all have a right to NOT seek God.  Ultimately, bottom line, it's a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second sentence is a double negative..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well..  thanks I will work on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I wouldn't worry about it.  You are quite literate.  There are some much worse examples of killing grammar here, that's for sure.
Click to expand...





Use this when necessary. Copy and save in your pictures folder.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?
Click to expand...

Clothing and make up styles do change but come full circle after the years pass....


----------



## Agit8r

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:
> 
> View attachment 45286
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.
Click to expand...


In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clothing and make up styles do change but come full circle after the years pass....
Click to expand...


well, he showed me a few pictures from people he knows on Facebook, and that is not a very attractive look, I have to say.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:
> 
> View attachment 45286
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
Click to expand...

 
What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## ChrisL

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:
> 
> View attachment 45286
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
Click to expand...


I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clothing and make up styles do change but come full circle after the years pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, he showed me a few pictures from people he knows on Facebook, and that is not a very attractive look, I have to say.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Who ?  Moonglow ?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clothing and make up styles do change but come full circle after the years pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, he showed me a few pictures from people he knows on Facebook, and that is not a very attractive look, I have to say.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ?  Moonglow ?
Click to expand...

She meant to say she, meaning her daughter....


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clothing and make up styles do change but come full circle after the years pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, he showed me a few pictures from people he knows on Facebook, and that is not a very attractive look, I have to say.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ?  Moonglow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She meant to say she, meaning her daughter....
Click to expand...

 She has a daughter?


----------



## WelfareQueen

Bonzi said:


> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:




Ah.....no....I think this is more Stat's type.


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?



Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.


----------



## Bonzi

Statistikhengst


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> Clothing and make up styles do change but come full circle after the years pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, he showed me a few pictures from people he knows on Facebook, and that is not a very attractive look, I have to say.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ?  Moonglow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She meant to say she, meaning her daughter....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has a daughter?
Click to expand...


No, I have a son.  No daughters.


----------



## Unkotare

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language is a turn-on.... especially during sex...............just saying.......
Click to expand...


You only say that because the very few times you've ever had sex your victims were cursing you and screaming for help.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clothing and make up styles do change but come full circle after the years pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, he showed me a few pictures from people he knows on Facebook, and that is not a very attractive look, I have to say.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ?  Moonglow ?
Click to expand...


No, my son.  My son was complaining that girls shave their eyebrows off and draw them on with sharpies.  He said a lot of them are doing this.  I didn't really believe him, and then he showed me some pictures of girls that he knows on Facebook.  Does that clear things up?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language is a turn-on.... especially during sex...............just saying.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only say that because the very few times you've ever had sex your victims were cursing you and screaming for help.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
Click to expand...

 
Some of it is make up some is just personality... I like sports, I tend to be very detailed, direct and on nonsense.  I have a very biting sense of humor. Hubby says he wishes I was more "feminine" or like a "normal woman"


----------



## Agit8r

Bonzi said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:
> 
> View attachment 45286
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?
Click to expand...


My girlfriend dresses in a conservative (by which I mean not showy or "slutty") feminine manner, and does not wear makeup, and I couldn't care less 

I guess I just have no particular fetish about such things.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
Click to expand...


Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies missed out on the Joan Crawford look, where the eyebrows were shaved off or waxed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls do that all the time now.  My son was just complaining about it the other day, asking me why girls shave off their eyebrows.  I said I don't know because I don't do that.  He told me that they draw them on with a sharpie, and that this is not rare.    I was like, oh, come on!  Am I THAT out of touch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clothing and make up styles do change but come full circle after the years pass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, he showed me a few pictures from people he knows on Facebook, and that is not a very attractive look, I have to say.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ?  Moonglow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, my son.  My son was complaining that girls shave their eyebrows off and draw them on with sharpies.  He said a lot of them are doing this.  I didn't really believe him, and then he showed me some pictures of girls that he knows on Facebook.  Does that clear things up?
Click to expand...

I know of teen boys that shave or wax their whole bodies also, so it comes as no surprise...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of it is make up some is just personality... I like sports, I tend to be very detailed, direct and on nonsense.  I have a very biting sense of humor. Hubby says he wishes I was more "feminine" or like a "normal woman"
Click to expand...


So, why don't you tell him to fuck off?  Obviously his comments make you feel bad.  Why don't you tell him that?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
Click to expand...

The ones with make-up are just covering the icky


----------



## Agit8r

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:
> 
> View attachment 45286
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.
Click to expand...


And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
Click to expand...


That's not really true at all.  Look around.  Maybe the ones with a shit ton of makeup are, but almost all women wear makeup, regardless of how attractive they are.  The fact is that most of us have been wearing it for so long, we feel naked when we leave the house without it.  It becomes rather like a routine that you do every day.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
Click to expand...


So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?


----------



## ChrisL

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:
> 
> View attachment 45286
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
Click to expand...


Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The model would be acceptable to most men, but not a 'wow', imo.


----------



## G.T.

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


If my.girl.farted in front of.me.yea.....deal breaker


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
Click to expand...

It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
Click to expand...


So?  Then only date women who don't wear makeup.  Problem solved.


----------



## Mad Scientist

ChrisL said:


> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?


I don't think this is a Sexuality Thread. OP just wants to know what men think is Feminine.


----------



## ChrisL

My ex and I used to have great fun together.  We would chug cans of soda and have burping contests sometimes.    He couldn't believe a little girl like me could burp like that.


----------



## JoeMoma

Bonzi said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
Click to expand...

I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why a good married "Christian" woman is making all kinds of "sexuality" threads.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is a Sexuality Thread. OP just wants to know what men think is Feminine.
Click to expand...


There are others.  And you are one of these people, so of course you will take offense.  Lol.  Putting pictures up of half dressed ladies and inciting thoughts of lust in men (especially married ones) would be a sin according to your religious beliefs.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bonzi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
Click to expand...



Stuff like "oh fuck, it's so big!"  is allowed.


----------



## Bonzi

JoeMoma said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
Click to expand...

 
So you notice them but it doesn't give you an automatic woody?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bonzi said:


> Statistikhengst




Yes?!?


----------



## Bonzi

Statistikhengst said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like "oh fuck, it's so big!"  is allowed.
Click to expand...

 
what's about "fuck you asshole?"


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bonzi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like "oh fuck, it's so big!"  is allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's about "fuck you asshole?"
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Bonzi

Statistikhengst said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes?!?
Click to expand...

 
Just giving you a kiss/hug


----------



## JoeMoma

rightwinger said:


> Overly concerned about appearance is too shallow
> 
> I prefer the girl next door


The girl next door to me was a 90 year old lady.  She passed away a year or two ago.


----------



## Bonzi

Statistikhengst said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like "oh fuck, it's so big!"  is allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's about "fuck you asshole?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

 
well then... oh nevermind


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bonzi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just giving you a kiss/hug
Click to expand...


----------



## Agit8r

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are present-day Western cultural norms.  They are not necessarily "feminine" in nature. The acceptable level of fanciness for either sex does and has varied greatly from place to place, and from time to time:
> 
> View attachment 45286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
Click to expand...


I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.

Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bonzi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her to be feminine and a little submissive, but also very, very naughty.
> 
> And yeah, burting and farping is a beal dreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about foul language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like "oh fuck, it's so big!"  is allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's about "fuck you asshole?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well then... oh nevermind
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

Statistikhengst said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just giving you a kiss/hug
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
but "fuck my brains out asshole" is ok, right?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

JoeMoma said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
Click to expand...


Most men don't. Know there's a thing in some SE Asian countries about "unprecedentedly large" breasts that made the wires years back.  As in the genre of hentai where sexual organs are impossibly large, some women got breasts as large as depicted in animation for real.

Google Chelsea Charms and think bigger and you'll get the idea.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
Click to expand...


That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."


----------



## RKMBrown

The eyes always get me... oh and lips... If she has gorgeous bedroom eyes and pouty lips that say kiss me... sigh...  Then the neck... and her smell..  homina homina...


----------



## Bonzi

Delta4Embassy said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most men don't. Know there's a thing in some SE Asian countries about "unprecedentedly large" breasts that made the wires years back.  As in the genre of hentai where sexual organs are impossibly large, some women got breasts as large as depicted in animation for real.
> 
> Google Chelsea Charms and think bigger and you'll get the idea.
Click to expand...

 
I think there are levels, looking aesthetically - for example, see below:

To small: 



Good healthy/size:






Too big (?):


----------



## Bonzi

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well they are considered feminine nowadays in most cultures.  Also, it was just not practical for men to wear skirts and dresses considering the work they had to do throughout our history.  Imagine a man "plowing the fields" in such attire?    I'm pretty sure that particular "look" was for the wealthy men and not poor ones who actually had to do manual physical labor for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
Click to expand...

 
Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most men don't. Know there's a thing in some SE Asian countries about "unprecedentedly large" breasts that made the wires years back.  As in the genre of hentai where sexual organs are impossibly large, some women got breasts as large as depicted in animation for real.
> 
> Google Chelsea Charms and think bigger and you'll get the idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think there are levels, looking aesthetically - for example, see below:
> 
> To small: View attachment 45291
> 
> Good healthy/size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too big (?):
Click to expand...


From an empathetic perspective, if they're big enough they bounce around painfully when you run, that's too big. Have had big breasted (natural) gf's and they all complained about the back pain resulting from it. In their case they were plus-sized as well so coulda been more than just the breasts responsible but still. 

Long as the nipples are big when erect, and the areoles nice and dark they show sexily through your tops, actual size of the breast itself is moot


----------



## JoeMoma

Bonzi said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you notice them but it doesn't give you an automatic woody?
Click to expand...

No automatic woody.  Speaking of Woody, I think Jessie is kind of sexy.


----------



## Bonzi

JoeMoma said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you notice them but it doesn't give you an automatic woody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No automatic woody.  Speaking of Woody, I think Jessie is kind of sexy.
Click to expand...

So... you like redheads...?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

JoeMoma said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you notice them but it doesn't give you an automatic woody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No automatic woody.  Speaking of Woody, I think Jessie is kind of sexy.
Click to expand...


No public outcry over her measurements I notice. Even though she's skinnier than "Barbie"


----------



## JoeMoma

Bonzi said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you notice them but it doesn't give you an automatic woody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No automatic woody.  Speaking of Woody, I think Jessie is kind of sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... you like redheads...?
Click to expand...

I like to drink ginger ale with them.


----------



## Bonzi

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with how women who get breast augmentation believe it's the men who want that, it isn't. It's a mythical desire perpetuated by women with little breasts who associate breast size with feminity. No one outside the sex worker industry (stripping, porn, etc.) cares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most men don't. Know there's a thing in some SE Asian countries about "unprecedentedly large" breasts that made the wires years back.  As in the genre of hentai where sexual organs are impossibly large, some women got breasts as large as depicted in animation for real.
> 
> Google Chelsea Charms and think bigger and you'll get the idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think there are levels, looking aesthetically - for example, see below:
> 
> To small: View attachment 45291
> 
> Good healthy/size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too big (?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From an empathetic perspective, if they're big enough they bounce around painfully when you run, that's too big. Have had big breasted (natural) gf's and they all complained about the back pain resulting from it. In their case they were plus-sized as well so coulda been more than just the breasts responsible but still.
> 
> Long as the nipples are big when erect, and the areoles nice and dark they show sexily through your tops, actual size of the breast itself is moot
Click to expand...

 
D4E - you are a bit of a freak, but, honest  (or so it seem...) I hate even responding to you because you make my skin crawl, but have to acknowledge your forthrightness....


----------



## RKMBrown

Bonzi said:


> I think there are levels, looking aesthetically - for example, see below:
> 
> Not to small: View attachment 45291
> 
> Big but nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circus act:



My view in blue..


----------



## Bonzi

JoeMoma said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with men's obsession with breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you notice them but it doesn't give you an automatic woody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No automatic woody.  Speaking of Woody, I think Jessie is kind of sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... you like redheads...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to drink ginger ale with them.
Click to expand...

 
"ginger..." I get it...
How about a bloody mary?


----------



## RKMBrown

Bonzi said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
Click to expand...

Disagree.


----------



## Bonzi

Delta4Embassy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does "feminine" mean makeup and such? Some women wear makeup very well, but the most beautiful woman I've ever met looks perfect without any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."
Click to expand...

 

Depends on you agenda.  If you want to look good enough to get laid.  Or good enough to have a relationship.


----------



## Bonzi

RKMBrown said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree.
Click to expand...

 
women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on you agenda.  If you want to look good enough to get laid.  Or good enough to have a relationship.
Click to expand...


Always found hippy chicks hot. Simple straight hair, no makeup, long skirt and modest top sans bra.


----------



## JoeMoma

Bonzi said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit big breast can be an attention getter.   After all, it like wow, those are big.  That does not necessary mean that men find big breasts more attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you notice them but it doesn't give you an automatic woody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No automatic woody.  Speaking of Woody, I think Jessie is kind of sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... you like redheads...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to drink ginger ale with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "ginger..." I get it...
> How about a bloody mary?
Click to expand...

I've never had a Bloody Mary.  
I could handle a V-8.


----------



## JoeMoma

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on you agenda.  If you want to look good enough to get laid.  Or good enough to have a relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always found hippy chicks hot. Simple straight hair, no makeup, long skirt and modest top sans bra.
Click to expand...

I thought that hippy chicks didn't wear bras.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
Click to expand...

What a load....I have severe problems cause I am not passive, I'm the one with the dangling modifier...


----------



## Moonglow

JoeMoma said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on you agenda.  If you want to look good enough to get laid.  Or good enough to have a relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always found hippy chicks hot. Simple straight hair, no makeup, long skirt and modest top sans bra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that hippy chicks didn't wear bras.
Click to expand...

Even better....


----------



## Bonzi

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on you agenda.  If you want to look good enough to get laid.  Or good enough to have a relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always found hippy chicks hot. Simple straight hair, no makeup, long skirt and modest top sans bra.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load....I have severe problems cause I am not passive, I'm the one with the dangling modifier...
Click to expand...

I have been a single parent twice and had to be both parents, which meant I did what was needed to raise the kids...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on you agenda.  If you want to look good enough to get laid.  Or good enough to have a relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always found hippy chicks hot. Simple straight hair, no makeup, long skirt and modest top sans bra.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Killer...


----------



## Agit8r

Bonzi said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some cultures, it is customary for women to be covered from head to toe.  In others, to be naked to the waist. It is entirely subjective.
> 
> View attachment 45288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
Click to expand...


I don't think it is that clearcut.  On average, I would say that both are more boyish.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load....I have severe problems cause I am not passive, I'm the one with the dangling modifier...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been a single parent twice and had to be both parents, which meant I did what was needed to raise the kids...
Click to expand...

 
If you had met me, you would have made 3 bad decisions


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact.  Even if you might not realize they are wearing some makeup, most are.    It is rare that you see a woman without some kind of makeup on.  Most of those you see without any makeup are usually not the "attractive" ones but the rather icky ones from my own experience.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on you agenda.  If you want to look good enough to get laid.  Or good enough to have a relationship.
Click to expand...

If you need make-up to get laid, you must not have a pleasant personality.....high maint. women are not worth the time, money and effort....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load....I have severe problems cause I am not passive, I'm the one with the dangling modifier...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been a single parent twice and had to be both parents, which meant I did what was needed to raise the kids...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had met me, you would have made 3 bad decisions
Click to expand...

I've made more than three...


----------



## Bonzi

Agit8r said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about most cultures here though.  Most of them are quite similar to ourselves because it's a matter of practicality.  Most people prefer clothing also because it would protect you from the elements as well as bugs and leering weirdos too.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it is that clearcut.  On average, I would say that both are more boyish.
Click to expand...

 
I think men are more sensitive  -  some would say that means sensitive.
Men are not as "mean" as they once were, but, some of that is societal conditioning....
men still want to be aggressive and in charge.  Cavemen, as it were...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with make-up are just covering the icky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is your contention that women who wear makeup are ugly and the ones who aren't wearing makeup are beautiful?  Is that what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more honest...not to wear make-up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my objection to it (and hair dyes.) It isn't honest. Sure it looks good, but since you don't look like that without it it's "false advertizing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on you agenda.  If you want to look good enough to get laid.  Or good enough to have a relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you need make-up to get laid, you must not have a pleasant personality.....high maint. women are not worth the time, money and effort....
Click to expand...

 
Are you being serious MG? I'll be...I happen to agree with you and you can be good looking and pleasant.  But you have to deal with my being a know it all


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load....I have severe problems cause I am not passive, I'm the one with the dangling modifier...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been a single parent twice and had to be both parents, which meant I did what was needed to raise the kids...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had met me, you would have made 3 bad decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've made more than three...
Click to expand...

 
Sometimes you have to look at the common denominator....


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact. ....




If it's a fact, you must have some proof.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I certainly hope that people aren't buying this load of bull that Moonglow is putting out there.  Women who wear makeup are not "high maintenance."  That is such a ridiculous thing to say.  Lol.  

So, let's get things straight, you all post pictures of women who's pictures are airbrushed, edited, are wearing a ton of makeup and have fake body parts, yet complain about the average woman's makeup?    That is just nuts.


----------



## RKMBrown

Bonzi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
Click to expand...

There are many different types of aggressive and assertive behaviors.  

I've never been attracted to the Barbara Stanwick / Hillary Clinton type if that's what you mean.  But that type is not new to this era.

Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks, never have been.  Though yes I understand the stereotyping that was the norm in the 50s. My wife stayed home raised our kids.  That's what she wanted to do.  Men are men and women are women.  Men will shop differently than women, but that does not mean shopping is womanly and only women can do it best.  Same for child raising.  While I coached the teams of my kids my wife was the home mother.  This is good.  That does not mean a woman can't coach or that a man can't cook.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a fact, you must have some proof.
Click to expand...


Yes, go outside.  The proof abounds.  The women who aren't wearing makeup are usually the "scummy" ones.  (Hate to sound so mean about it, but it's true).


----------



## kwc57

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
Click to expand...

 
A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.


----------



## Unkotare

Statistikhengst said:


> Stuff like "oh fuck, it's so big!"  is allowed.




Because that's what you scream during sex?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most women wear makeup.  That is just a fact. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a fact, you must have some proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, go outside.  ....
Click to expand...



No, no, real proof. A link, a study, something quantitative.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Shouldn't wear American-made makeup as American brands are allowed to include x amount of carcinogenic compounds whereas European versions are not. 

So many cancer-causing things in US society from makeup, furniture, clothes, etc. that if you can easily avoid a few here and there, do so. Isn't just smoking.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
> 
> 
> 
> What a load....I have severe problems cause I am not passive, I'm the one with the dangling modifier...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been a single parent twice and had to be both parents, which meant I did what was needed to raise the kids...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had met me, you would have made 3 bad decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've made more than three...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to look at the common denominator....
Click to expand...

When I see weakness, I take control, and rarely abate..


----------



## ChrisL

Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.


----------



## Bonzi

kwc57 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
Click to expand...

 
Attentive to your partner, being fun and carefree.  Loyal & loving & giving.
If you are in the least bit attractive and have these other qualities.  Game over.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load....I have severe problems cause I am not passive, I'm the one with the dangling modifier...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a single parent twice and had to be both parents, which meant I did what was needed to raise the kids...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had met me, you would have made 3 bad decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've made more than three...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to look at the common denominator....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I see weakness, I take control, and rarely abate..
Click to expand...

 
what kinds of weaknesses?


----------



## ChrisL

kwc57 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
Click to expand...


Being well groomed does say something about your personality though.  We have those who don't care about their appearance and those who do.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.


 
Appearance is the bait.
Personality is the hook.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attentive to your partner, being fun and carefree.  Loyal & loving & giving.
> If you are in the least bit attractive and have these other qualities.  Game over.
Click to expand...


Ahh, at least you are honest and said "least bit attractive."


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
Click to expand...


I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a single parent twice and had to be both parents, which meant I did what was needed to raise the kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had met me, you would have made 3 bad decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've made more than three...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to look at the common denominator....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I see weakness, I take control, and rarely abate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what kinds of weaknesses?
Click to expand...

Lack of leadership, negotiating skills, earning potential and domestic trades...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attentive to your partner, being fun and carefree.  Loyal & loving & giving.
> If you are in the least bit attractive and have these other qualities.  Game over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, at least you are honest and said "least bit attractive."
Click to expand...

 
ultimately, in the long run, men care more about what you do for them.
the attraction / sex part is temporal.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.



Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
Click to expand...

Don't start this shit, you meat bad men cause you are shallow and self centered..


----------



## RKMBrown

Bonzi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
Click to expand...

There are many different types of aggressive and assertive behaviors.  

I've never been attracted to the Barbara Stanwick / Hillary Clinton type if that's what you mean.  But that type is not new to this era.

Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks, never have been.  Though yes I understand the stereotyping that was the norm in the 50s. My wife stayed home raised our kids.  That's what she wanted to do.  Men are men and women are women.  Men will shop differently than women, but that does not mean shopping is womanly and only women can do it best.  Same for child raising.  While I coached the teams of my kids my wife was the home mother.  This is good.  That does not mean a woman can't coach or that a man can't cook.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
Click to expand...

 
(1) Bad luck
(2) Bad character judgment
(3) Over-estimation of yourself.

Which is it?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't start this shit, you meat bad men cause you are shallow and self centered..
Click to expand...

 
Do you want Chris MG?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attentive to your partner, being fun and carefree.  Loyal & loving & giving.
> If you are in the least bit attractive and have these other qualities.  Game over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, at least you are honest and said "least bit attractive."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ultimately, in the long run, men care more about what you do for them.
> the attraction / sex part is temporal.
Click to expand...


I disagree, not if you want to have a passionate sex life anyways.  Men are very visual creatures.  That is why they like to look at half naked women.  Notice, they aren't looking at the overweight ones who aren't wearing makeup.  They are looking at the most made up creatures on the planet.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attentive to your partner, being fun and carefree.  Loyal & loving & giving.
> If you are in the least bit attractive and have these other qualities.  Game over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, at least you are honest and said "least bit attractive."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ultimately, in the long run, men care more about what you do for them.
> the attraction / sex part is temporal.
Click to expand...

Marriage is like a coop, one needs to helps the other with their strengths, not separate from weakness...it also depends on the people involved...


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?


----------



## Bonzi

RKMBrown said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many different types of aggressive and assertive behaviors.
> 
> I've never been attracted to the Barbara Stanwick / Hillary Clinton type if that's what you mean.  But that type is not new to this era.
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks, never have been.  Though yes I understand the stereotyping that was the norm in the 50s. My wife stayed home raised our kids.  That's what she wanted to do.  Men are men and women are women.  Men will shop differently than women, but that does not mean shopping is womanly and only women can do it best.  Same for child raising.  While I coached the teams of my kids my wife was the home mother.  This is good.  That does not mean a woman can't coach or that a man can't cook.
Click to expand...

 
I'm 51 and I'm not a very good cook or housekeeper.  Drives my 61 y/o hubby nuts.
I like to be spontaneous, he used to like that but now, not so much.
Things are not as different as you think.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't start this shit, you meat bad men cause you are shallow and self centered..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want Chris MG?
Click to expand...

I have an auto mechanic already...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attentive to your partner, being fun and carefree.  Loyal & loving & giving.
> If you are in the least bit attractive and have these other qualities.  Game over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, at least you are honest and said "least bit attractive."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ultimately, in the long run, men care more about what you do for them.
> the attraction / sex part is temporal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage is like a coop, one needs to helps the other with their strengths, not separate from weakness...it also depends on the people involved...
Click to expand...

 
Marriages fail because of movies.
Unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't start this shit, you meat bad men cause you are shallow and self centered..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want Chris MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an auto mechanic already...
Click to expand...

 
this requires a Yes or No answer...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't start this shit, you meat bad men cause you are shallow and self centered..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want Chris MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an auto mechanic already...
Click to expand...

 
You sound very bitter...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attentive to your partner, being fun and carefree.  Loyal & loving & giving.
> If you are in the least bit attractive and have these other qualities.  Game over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, at least you are honest and said "least bit attractive."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ultimately, in the long run, men care more about what you do for them.
> the attraction / sex part is temporal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage is like a coop, one needs to helps the other with their strengths, not separate from weakness...it also depends on the people involved...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marriages fail because of movies.
> Unrealistic expectations.
Click to expand...

Yeah, well undeveloped humans are frustrating...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
Click to expand...


Great line from "American Dad," "Of course looks matter Steve! If they didn't I woulda married that fat girl in college I had all the really deep conversations with!" 

They matter. But they're overvalued.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't start this shit, you meat bad men cause you are shallow and self centered..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want Chris MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an auto mechanic already...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very bitter...
Click to expand...

Really, I wonder why?


----------



## Moonglow

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great line from "American Dad," "Of course looks matter Steve! If they didn't I woulda married that fat girl in college I had all the really deep conversations with!"
> 
> They matter. But they're overvalued.
Click to expand...

especially after the divorce....


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attentive to your partner, being fun and carefree.  Loyal & loving & giving.
> If you are in the least bit attractive and have these other qualities.  Game over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, at least you are honest and said "least bit attractive."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ultimately, in the long run, men care more about what you do for them.
> the attraction / sex part is temporal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage is like a coop, one needs to helps the other with their strengths, not separate from weakness...it also depends on the people involved...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marriages fail because of movies.
> Unrealistic expectations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, well undeveloped humans are frustrating...
Click to expand...

 
I think thou doth protest too much..........


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't start this shit, you meat bad men cause you are shallow and self centered..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want Chris MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an auto mechanic already...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this requires a Yes or No answer...
Click to expand...


This is not matchmakers website.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, at least you are honest and said "least bit attractive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultimately, in the long run, men care more about what you do for them.
> the attraction / sex part is temporal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage is like a coop, one needs to helps the other with their strengths, not separate from weakness...it also depends on the people involved...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marriages fail because of movies.
> Unrealistic expectations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, well undeveloped humans are frustrating...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think thou doth protest too much..........
Click to expand...

Which lady?


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
Click to expand...

Where are you looking? What are you looking for?  Most men can be assholes from time to time, esp. when they are encouraged to be an asshole, but they will be much less of an asshole if the woman they are with encourages non-asshole behavior.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you looking? What are you looking for?  Most men can be assholes from time to time, but they will be much less of an asshole if the woman they are with encourages non-asshole behavior.
Click to expand...


Easy for you to say, being a married person.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't start this shit, you meat bad men cause you are shallow and self centered..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want Chris MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an auto mechanic already...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very bitter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, I wonder why?
Click to expand...

 
You need to look at the list I presented earlier:

(1) Bad luck
(2) Poor character judgment
(3) Over-estimation of self

I need to add a (4)  Fear of intimacy....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you looking? What are you looking for?  Most men can be assholes from time to time, but they will be much less of an asshole if the woman they are with encourages non-asshole behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy for you to say, being a married person.
Click to expand...

 
He's right thought.  People can only help/give advice if we know ...you are obviously smart and attractive.  Men can be intimidated by that.  You need to hook up with a smart and attractive man.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
Click to expand...



If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.
Click to expand...

 
Meaning?  Bars?  Message Boards?


----------



## Agit8r

Bonzi said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some have done and do cover more that the average western woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again though, I'm talking about what you most commonly see.  Aside from some religious extremists, most women aren't covering more than the average western woman, nor are they revealing more, except for maybe on the beaches in some countries, but they usually will always have their genitals covered, and that is not only for modesty purposes but also for practicality purposes.  You don't really want to sit on the hot sand without any panties on, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it is that clearcut.  On average, I would say that both are more boyish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think men are more sensitive  -  some would say that means sensitive.
> Men are not as "mean" as they once were, but, some of that is societal conditioning....
> men still want to be aggressive and in charge.  Cavemen, as it were...
Click to expand...


There might be a significant difference between society's archetype for what man and woman were and are expected to be, and what the reality is.  What society expected of a man 100+ years ago was to be more serious minded and dignified than is expected today.  Women were expected to be more nurturing and modest. The reality might well have been different.

Perhaps society's expectations have just become more realistic for the masses.


----------



## RKMBrown

Bonzi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these norms are quite mutable. I don't think that the society of 100+ years ago would find the average western woman of today to be sufficiently feminine, or at least sufficiently ladylike.
> 
> Nor would they find the average western man sufficiently manly due to his lack of practical skills, burps, farts, and Truck Nutz, notwithstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many different types of aggressive and assertive behaviors.
> 
> I've never been attracted to the Barbara Stanwick / Hillary Clinton type if that's what you mean.  But that type is not new to this era.
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks, never have been.  Though yes I understand the stereotyping that was the norm in the 50s. My wife stayed home raised our kids.  That's what she wanted to do.  Men are men and women are women.  Men will shop differently than women, but that does not mean shopping is womanly and only women can do it best.  Same for child raising.  While I coached the teams of my kids my wife was the home mother.  This is good.  That does not mean a woman can't coach or that a man can't cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and I'm not a very good cook or housekeeper.  Drives my 61 y/o hubby nuts.
> I like to be spontaneous, he used to like that but now, not so much.
> Things are not as different as you think.
Click to expand...

Anyone can learn to be a good cook, it's not rocket science.  What drives your hubby nuts is probably that you don't want to be a good cook.  As for housekeeping... be nice and ask for him to help.  Tell him your shoulder hurts could he help with the vacuuming.


----------



## Unkotare

RKMBrown said:


> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....




That's exactly what they are.


----------



## Bonzi

RKMBrown said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:  women are less feminine and men are MORE feminine.
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women are more aggressive and assertive.  Do you find that "unfeminine"
> Men today are more passive - they do more womanly things (care for babies, go shopping etc.).  Do you find that feminine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many different types of aggressive and assertive behaviors.
> 
> I've never been attracted to the Barbara Stanwick / Hillary Clinton type if that's what you mean.  But that type is not new to this era.
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks, never have been.  Though yes I understand the stereotyping that was the norm in the 50s. My wife stayed home raised our kids.  That's what she wanted to do.  Men are men and women are women.  Men will shop differently than women, but that does not mean shopping is womanly and only women can do it best.  Same for child raising.  While I coached the teams of my kids my wife was the home mother.  This is good.  That does not mean a woman can't coach or that a man can't cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and I'm not a very good cook or housekeeper.  Drives my 61 y/o hubby nuts.
> I like to be spontaneous, he used to like that but now, not so much.
> Things are not as different as you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone can learn to be a good cook, it's not rocket science.  What drives your hubby nuts is probably that you don't want to be a good cook.  As for housekeeping... be nice and ask for him to help.  Tell him your shoulder hurts could he help with the vacuuming.
Click to expand...

 
but I don't WANT to be a good cook.  I just want him to tell me what he wants, and I'll do it. He doesn't even know what he wants

I don't want help.  I work better alone.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
Click to expand...



You've got a real hang-up about makeup.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you looking? What are you looking for?  Most men can be assholes from time to time, but they will be much less of an asshole if the woman they are with encourages non-asshole behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy for you to say, being a married person.
Click to expand...

I dated many women before I picked this one out.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't hang out at any kennels.  I meet people in normal ways.  It just so happens, they don't do it for me.  Maybe I'm trying to compare people to my ex.  Maybe I'm still kind of hung up on him.  Maybe I expect too much and the "perfect" man.  I don't know, but I don't blame myself for other people's behaviors.


----------



## Moonglow

Unkotare said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
Click to expand...

Not when there is no woman around to do it...


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
Click to expand...

 
Every man wants different things from women
Every woman wants different things from men.
there is no formula.
Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
Click to expand...


No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't hang out at any kennels.  I meet people in normal ways.  It just so happens, they don't do it for me.  Maybe I'm trying to compare people to my ex.  Maybe I'm still kind of hung up on him.  Maybe I expect too much and the "perfect" man.  I don't know, but I don't blame myself for other people's behaviors.
Click to expand...

 
what was your "ex" like?
what went wrong?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't hang out at any kennels. ....
Click to expand...



If you keep meeting dogs, you can't blame the dogs.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is not formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
Click to expand...


Exactly true.  I also tend to be "attracted" to the wrong type of guy.  My mind says no, but my body says something else entirely.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is not formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
Click to expand...

That's when Lowered Expectations Dating Service comes into play...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
Click to expand...

 
don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...


----------



## RKMBrown

Unkotare said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
Click to expand...

You saying you can't bring home the bacon or shop for guns?  That's pretty sad..


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't hang out at any kennels. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep meeting dogs, you can't blame the dogs.
Click to expand...


Look, you're a dog, so you aren't one to talk.  I met you completely unintentionally.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is not formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly true.  I also tend to be "attracted" to the wrong type of guy.  My mind says no, but my body says something else entirely.
Click to expand...

They can smell it..


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning?  Bars?  Message Boards?
Click to expand...


Exactly right.  There is no "jerk hangout" that is labeled as such.  Lol.


----------



## RKMBrown

Unkotare said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
Click to expand...

You saying you can't bring home the bacon or shop for guns?  That's pretty sad..


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't hang out at any kennels.  I meet people in normal ways.  It just so happens, they don't do it for me.  Maybe I'm trying to compare people to my ex.  Maybe I'm still kind of hung up on him.  Maybe I expect too much and the "perfect" man.  I don't know, but I don't blame myself for other people's behaviors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was your "ex" like?
> what went wrong?
Click to expand...


I'd rather not discuss it if you don't mind.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up....
Click to expand...



You've gone out of your way to mention it as some precondition for attractiveness more than a few times now. That's a hang-up.


----------



## Unkotare

RKMBrown said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying you can't bring home the bacon or shop for guns?  That's pretty sad..
Click to expand...



Who can't?


----------



## RKMBrown

Unkotare said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying you can't bring home the bacon or shop for guns?  That's pretty sad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can't?
Click to expand...

You don't know?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think appearance and personality are both just as important.  Of course, appearance might become less important if a person has a really good personality but appearance is going to matter to some extent.  Anyone who says differently is just lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe it has something to do with my age?  I'm not young and stupid enough to fall for the jerks, but I'm also not into a door mat kind of guy.  I'm dating a guy now.  He's a sweet and a great person and not bad looking either, but when I ask "is this the person I could see myself being with for the rest of my life?"  I have to say . . . no.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance is the bait.
> Personality is the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a good appearance and a good personality, so why do I always meet assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang out at a kennel, you can't be surprised at meeting dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't hang out at any kennels. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep meeting dogs, you can't blame the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, you're a dog....
Click to expand...



No an entirely bad thing to be, but what makes you say that?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Look, I don't really care if you think I'm attractive or smart.  I know enough people outside of this place who actually do like me, so fuck off feeble old man.  I'm tired of you and your harassment of me.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I don't really care if you think I'm attractive or smart.  I know enough people outside of this place who actually do like me, so fuck off feeble old man.  I'm tired of you and your harassment of me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

RKMBrown said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying you can't bring home the bacon or shop for guns?  That's pretty sad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know?
Click to expand...



Your post. Clarification?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you interact with and meet people. If primarily online how you look matters more than if not. Like if on a dating site where people see your pic before any details, looks matter more. When out n about though, your personality will play a bigger part than how you look. Looks might get the initial "hello" and flirting, but if there's nothing good beyond how you look you might as well get on some reality show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You fat old loser.  Why don't you post a picture of yourself as you sit in judgment of my appearance and my personality.  As you spew your nonsense all over the forum.  Is there anyone more childish and ugly a person than you?  Well, maybe some of the other Team Cow members.


----------



## RKMBrown

Unkotare said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying you can't bring home the bacon or shop for guns?  That's pretty sad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your post. Clarification?
Click to expand...

I did clarify.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I don't really care if you think I'm attractive or smart.  I know enough people outside of this place who actually do like me, so fuck off feeble old man.  I'm tired of you and your harassment of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And stop lusting after me, I'm not interested in you, feeble old man who has been around the block one too many times.  One has to wonder how many STDs you may have contracted.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fat old loser.  Why don't you post a picture of yourself as you sit in judgment of my appearance and my personality.  As you spew your nonsense all over the forum.  Is there anyone more childish and ugly a person than you?  Well, maybe some of the other Team Cow members.
Click to expand...




RKMBrown said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> You saying you can't bring home the bacon or shop for guns?  That's pretty sad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your post. Clarification?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did clarify.
Click to expand...



Try again. Your comment made no sense.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Looks matter.  To say otherwise is being dishonest.  Are you going to approach the 300-pound woman wearing glasses and no makeup because she might have a nice personality?  Are you going to want to have sex with her because she has a nice personality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fat old loser.  Why don't you post a picture of yourself as you sit in judgment of my appearance and my personality.  As you spew your nonsense all over the forum.  Is there anyone more childish and ugly a person than you?  Well, maybe some of the other Team Cow members.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fat old loser.  Why don't you post a picture of yourself as you sit in judgment of my appearance and my personality.  As you spew your nonsense all over the forum.  Is there anyone more childish and ugly a person than you?  Well, maybe some of the other Team Cow members.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Is that you in drag?  You look like somebody.  Lol.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I don't really care if you think I'm attractive or smart.  I know enough people outside of this place who actually do like me, so fuck off feeble old man.  I'm tired of you and your harassment of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And stop lusting after me, I'm not interested in you, feeble old man who has been around the block one too many times.  One has to wonder how many STDs you may have contracted.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I don't really care if you think I'm attractive or smart.  I know enough people outside of this place who actually do like me, so fuck off feeble old man.  I'm tired of you and your harassment of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And stop lusting after me, I'm not interested in you, feeble old man who has been around the block one too many times.  One has to wonder how many STDs you may have contracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You in drag again?  You make for one ugly woman.


----------



## Bonzi

apparently, I will need to request this thread be moved to the "Flame" Zone!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
Click to expand...


Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I don't really care if you think I'm attractive or smart.  I know enough people outside of this place who actually do like me, so fuck off feeble old man.  I'm tired of you and your harassment of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And stop lusting after me, I'm not interested in you, feeble old man who has been around the block one too many times.  One has to wonder how many STDs you may have contracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You in drag again?  You make for one ugly woman.
Click to expand...

 
what's "Team Cow"?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> apparently, I will need to request this thread be moved to the "Flame" Zone!



That's because Moonblow is a troublemaker and a member of Team Cow.  Their home is in the Flamer zone because they are flamers.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
Click to expand...

 
so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I don't really care if you think I'm attractive or smart.  I know enough people outside of this place who actually do like me, so fuck off feeble old man.  I'm tired of you and your harassment of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And stop lusting after me, I'm not interested in you, feeble old man who has been around the block one too many times.  One has to wonder how many STDs you may have contracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You in drag again?  You make for one ugly woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's "Team Cow"?
Click to expand...


Team Cow is what I refer to those nasty rotten people who post in the Flamer Zone.


----------



## RKMBrown

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a real hang-up about makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the men posting here are the ones who have a hang up since everything I said is the truth and I don't even wear much makeup.  A little eyeliner and some mascara is usually all I wear, unless I'm exceptionally pale, then maybe some blusher too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't let them do that Chris, people get angry because you are attractive and smart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fat old loser.  Why don't you post a picture of yourself as you sit in judgment of my appearance and my personality.  As you spew your nonsense all over the forum.  Is there anyone more childish and ugly a person than you?  Well, maybe some of the other Team Cow members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying you can't bring home the bacon or shop for guns?  That's pretty sad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who can't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your post. Clarification?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try again. Your comment made no sense.
Click to expand...

Which part confused you, bringing home the bacon or shopping for guns?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
Click to expand...


Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stop lusting after me, I'm not interested in you, feeble old man who has been around the block one too many times.  One has to wonder how many STDs you may have contracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You in drag again?  You make for one ugly woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's "Team Cow"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Team Cow is what I refer to those nasty rotten people who post in the Flamer Zone.
Click to expand...

 
Aaah ... okay well I would not go there unless I had my "extra thick skin" on ! 
to each his own....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And stop lusting after me, I'm not interested in you, feeble old man who has been around the block one too many times.  One has to wonder how many STDs you may have contracted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You in drag again?  You make for one ugly woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's "Team Cow"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Team Cow is what I refer to those nasty rotten people who post in the Flamer Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaah ... okay well I would not go there unless I had my "extra thick skin" on !
> to each his own....
Click to expand...


Nope, I refuse to acknowledge any excuses for their behaviors.  That is a cop out.


----------



## Nosmo King

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


A woman should be a master chef in the bedroom and a slut in the kitchen.


----------



## Unkotare

RKMBrown said:


> Which part confused you, bringing home the bacon or shopping for guns?




I asked you to whom you were referring as unable to do so.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
Click to expand...

 
Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And stop lusting after me, I'm not interested in you, feeble old man who has been around the block one too many times.  One has to wonder how many STDs you may have contracted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You in drag again?  You make for one ugly woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's "Team Cow"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Team Cow is what I refer to those nasty rotten people who post in the Flamer Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaah ... okay well I would not go there unless I had my "extra thick skin" on !
> to each his own....
Click to expand...


They are very bad people, toxic really.


----------



## Bonzi

Nosmo King said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> A woman should be a master chef in the bedroom and a slut in the kitchen.
Click to expand...

 ... or something like that....


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part confused you, bringing home the bacon or shopping for guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to whom you were referring as unable to do so.
Click to expand...


That is not my quote.  Fix it please.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caring for babies and shopping are not a womanly tasks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
Click to expand...



And yet you just posted a picture of a cow on a bicycle.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
Click to expand...


Hey, he treats me like crap every opportunity he gets.  Do you expect me to show him any kind of respect or pleasantries?  Nope, not going to happen.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you just posted a picture of a cow on a bicycle.
Click to expand...


That's funny.  Being immature to be funny is one thing, being immature to be a cruel douchebag is something else entirely.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You in drag again?  You make for one ugly woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's "Team Cow"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Team Cow is what I refer to those nasty rotten people who post in the Flamer Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaah ... okay well I would not go there unless I had my "extra thick skin" on !
> to each his own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I refuse to acknowledge any excuses for their behaviors.  That is a cop out.
Click to expand...

I can't help it if you have sour milk and no one wants to buy the cow.......


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, he treats me like crap every opportunity he gets.  Do you expect me to show him any kind of respect or pleasantries?  Nope, not going to happen.
Click to expand...

 
Don't you want to be the "better person"?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You in drag again?  You make for one ugly woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's "Team Cow"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Team Cow is what I refer to those nasty rotten people who post in the Flamer Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaah ... okay well I would not go there unless I had my "extra thick skin" on !
> to each his own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I refuse to acknowledge any excuses for their behaviors.  That is a cop out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't help it if you have sour milk and no olne wants to buy the cow.......
Click to expand...

 

You know that is not even true, why do you waste your finger energy?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
Click to expand...


I treat people the same way they treat me.  If they are nice and pleasant towards me, I will do my best to be nice and pleasant in return.  That's all there is to it.  I do not feel bad for anything I've said.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, he treats me like crap every opportunity he gets.  Do you expect me to show him any kind of respect or pleasantries?  Nope, not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you want to be the "better person"?
Click to expand...

ROTFL!!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's "Team Cow"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Cow is what I refer to those nasty rotten people who post in the Flamer Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaah ... okay well I would not go there unless I had my "extra thick skin" on !
> to each his own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I refuse to acknowledge any excuses for their behaviors.  That is a cop out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't help it if you have sour milk and no olne wants to buy the cow.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know that is not even true, why do you waste your finger energy?
Click to expand...


Because he's a rotten person, that's why.  I've given him plenty of opportunities to behave like a human being towards me, but he cannot manage it, so I have written him off as just another loser.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every man wants different things from women
> Every woman wants different things from men.
> there is no formula.
> Where we get into trouble is when we are attracted to what is not good for us, or, attracted to people that don't or can't meet our needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I treat people the same way they treat me.  If they are nice and pleasant towards me, I will do my best to be nice and pleasant in return.  That's all there is to it.  I do not feel bad for anything I've said.
Click to expand...

 
It's not about feeling bad.
Clearly, he is not as "well off" as you are.... it's about compassion.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's "Team Cow"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Cow is what I refer to those nasty rotten people who post in the Flamer Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaah ... okay well I would not go there unless I had my "extra thick skin" on !
> to each his own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I refuse to acknowledge any excuses for their behaviors.  That is a cop out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't help it if you have sour milk and no olne wants to buy the cow.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know that is not even true, why do you waste your finger energy?
Click to expand...

I'm hyper, it keeps me out of trouble...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, he treats me like crap every opportunity he gets.  Do you expect me to show him any kind of respect or pleasantries?  Nope, not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you want to be the "better person"?
Click to expand...


I am a better person.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, he treats me like crap every opportunity he gets.  Do you expect me to show him any kind of respect or pleasantries?  Nope, not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you want to be the "better person"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFL!!
Click to expand...

 
I know the concept is foreign to you MG, you should consider it as well....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well quit saying things about Moonblow and I.  He is a disgusting old turd.  He is way too old for me, and he is a nasty bitter old pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I treat people the same way they treat me.  If they are nice and pleasant towards me, I will do my best to be nice and pleasant in return.  That's all there is to it.  I do not feel bad for anything I've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about feeling bad.
> Clearly, he is not as "well off" as you are.... it's about compassion.
Click to expand...


I don't have any for him.    Sorry, but I don't.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> so harsh Chris.  Sorry but it's obvious he likes you (in a 7th grade sort of way...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I treat people the same way they treat me.  If they are nice and pleasant towards me, I will do my best to be nice and pleasant in return.  That's all there is to it.  I do not feel bad for anything I've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about feeling bad.
> Clearly, he is not as "well off" as you are.... it's about compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any for him.    Sorry, but I don't.
Click to expand...

 
You have more of a history here and with him, so, I will digress...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, he treats me like crap every opportunity he gets.  Do you expect me to show him any kind of respect or pleasantries?  Nope, not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you want to be the "better person"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the concept is foreign to you MG, you should consider it as well....
Click to expand...

Here, no...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I treat people the same way they treat me.  If they are nice and pleasant towards me, I will do my best to be nice and pleasant in return.  That's all there is to it.  I do not feel bad for anything I've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about feeling bad.
> Clearly, he is not as "well off" as you are.... it's about compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any for him.    Sorry, but I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have more of a history here and with him, so, I will digress...
Click to expand...

Into a rant about abortion?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, he treats me like crap every opportunity he gets.  Do you expect me to show him any kind of respect or pleasantries?  Nope, not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you want to be the "better person"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the concept is foreign to you MG, you should consider it as well....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, no...
Click to expand...

 
I won't "preach" on the "uses" of the USBM for personal reasons... carry on...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I treat people the same way they treat me.  If they are nice and pleasant towards me, I will do my best to be nice and pleasant in return.  That's all there is to it.  I do not feel bad for anything I've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about feeling bad.
> Clearly, he is not as "well off" as you are.... it's about compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any for him.    Sorry, but I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have more of a history here and with him, so, I will digress...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Into a rant about abortion?
Click to expand...

 
Maybe.... I have done that.. and may go there again if so led....


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...


 
 if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I could never date someone who is less mature than my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, he's a human being with feelings. Anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I treat people the same way they treat me.  If they are nice and pleasant towards me, I will do my best to be nice and pleasant in return.  That's all there is to it.  I do not feel bad for anything I've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about feeling bad.
> Clearly, he is not as "well off" as you are.... it's about compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any for him.    Sorry, but I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have more of a history here and with him, so, I will digress...
Click to expand...


Well, I can certainly recognize a jerk when I run into one.    You know, sad to say, but some people are just jerks and nothing more.  There is no mystery to figure out there.  They are just jerks, plain and simple.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
Click to expand...


Well, his own statements about his past relationships as well as women in general kind of gives away some facts.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
Click to expand...


He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.


----------



## Moonglow

Then you have to ask yourself, if they are real......


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
Click to expand...

There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Then you have to ask yourself, if they are real......


 
why would you lie about it?  Possible, but, lying hurts one person only.  the person lying.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
Click to expand...

 
Why does it bother you MG?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
Click to expand...


God, it must be infuriating that no good looking women want you.  Because obviously that is what this is all about.  You hate attractive women.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.


 
It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
Click to expand...

Frankly my dear, I couldn't give a damn.. And in no whey does she titillate with her posing...to  a man with experience.........


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
Click to expand...


Nope, I have the day off today.    I can hang out here all day if I want.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly my dear, I couldn't give a damn.. And in no whey does she titillate with her posing...to  a man with experience.........
Click to expand...

 
again, I think you are protesting too much.... something bothers you and there is a reason for it....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly my dear, I couldn't give a damn.. And in no whey does she titillate with her posing...to  a man with experience.........
Click to expand...


You aren't a man, that's for sure.  Men don't behave in the way you behave.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I have the day off today.    I can hang out here all day if I want.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
well there's that!  I guess I am projecting because i'm the one working  But this is much more interesting and fun


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
Click to expand...


It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
Click to expand...

 
Knowing what you want is a good thing.
Expecting others to accommodate your wants is not.


----------



## Unkotare

This thread has gotten weird...


----------



## ChrisL

He wants women to believe that they are beneath him, so if they are attractive and intelligent, he will try to insult them and degrade them because he hates women with self confidence to any degree.  

Clearly, I am not a "super model" or anything like that.  I will not tell him or anyone else that I am "unattractive" and "stupid" though, no matter how much it bothers them.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL reminds me of myself back when I was a narcissistic sociopath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

Unkotare said:


> This thread has gotten weird...


I had to lower the bar.....


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> This thread has gotten weird...


 
why? what's weird...?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
MG - what do you like about yourself?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> He wants women to believe that they are beneath him, so if they are attractive and intelligent, he will try to insult them and degrade them because he hates women with self confidence to any degree.
> 
> Clearly, I am not a "super model" or anything like that.  I will not tell him or anyone else that I am "unattractive" and "stupid" though, no matter how much it bothers them.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MG - what do you like about yourself?
Click to expand...

Many things, yet humility does not allow me to disclose them....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants women to believe that they are beneath him, so if they are attractive and intelligent, he will try to insult them and degrade them because he hates women with self confidence to any degree.
> 
> Clearly, I am not a "super model" or anything like that.  I will not tell him or anyone else that I am "unattractive" and "stupid" though, no matter how much it bothers them.
Click to expand...


Look, old man.  I'm not interested in you in any way, shape or form.  Go bother somebody else with your childish antics please.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ah, you see?  A person who has some confidence in their looks or abilities he sees as "conceited."  Lol.  Of course, a woman thinking she is good looking and intelligent is a bad thing.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MG - what do you like about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many things, yet humility does not allow me to disclose them....
Click to expand...


IOW, nothing.  Well, stop projecting your feelings of inadequacy onto me.  I am not an insecure person like you and no amount of stupid memes that you post are going to change that.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> if that's the only way you can get her attention, better than nothing... (I suppose....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing what you want is a good thing.
> Expecting others to accommodate your wants is not.
Click to expand...


Some men like needy and insecure women.  They are all over the place.  Some men are intimidated by women who have confidence in themselves and aren't afraid to show it.  Some women too.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MG - what do you like about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many things, yet humility does not allow me to disclose them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, nothing.  Well, stop projecting your feelings of inadequacy onto me.  I am not an insecure person like you and no amount of stupid memes that you post are going to change that.
Click to expand...

Only people that project a temporary condition thinking it will improve their status are insecure....age will take care of that problem, unless your an addict...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MG - what do you like about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many things, yet humility does not allow me to disclose them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, nothing.  Well, stop projecting your feelings of inadequacy onto me.  I am not an insecure person like you and no amount of stupid memes that you post are going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only people that project a temporary condition thinking it will improve their status are insecure....age will take care of that problem, unless your an addict...
Click to expand...


Look bud, you are like a 16-year-old boy.  That is all.  

Thinking what will improve what situation?  Do you know what you are talking about?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't want my attention.  He wants to try to belittle me because he hates attractive women.  Probably in high school or college or something, and still today, they turn him down, so he is bitter.  Little does he realize that it is because of his own crappy personality.    It's not the women's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing what you want is a good thing.
> Expecting others to accommodate your wants is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some men like needy and insecure women.  They are all over the place.  Some men are intimidated by women who have confidence in themselves and aren't afraid to show it.  Some women too.
Click to expand...

 
True.  I think my husband both loves and hates that about me, slmultaneously.... no relationship is perfect, my marriage is no where near perfect, but at some point we have to decide what we are willing to live with......


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MG - what do you like about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many things, yet humility does not allow me to disclose them....
Click to expand...

 
I don't buy into the silliness you project.
I think you want something real....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go yet again, throwing your beauty into the discussion, no surprises...Gawd it must be infuriating trying to get your attention away from yourself in your relationships...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing what you want is a good thing.
> Expecting others to accommodate your wants is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some men like needy and insecure women.  They are all over the place.  Some men are intimidated by women who have confidence in themselves and aren't afraid to show it.  Some women too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  I think my husband both loves and hates that about me, slmultaneously.... no relationship is perfect, my marriage is no where near perfect, but at some point we have to decide what we are willing to live with......
Click to expand...


Well, I would never be with a man who insulted me and thought that I was less than attractive and intelligent, I know that much at least.  Lol.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?



None of those things. Then I don't consider those things to be particularly iconic of 'femininity'


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MG - what do you like about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many things, yet humility does not allow me to disclose them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't buy into the silliness you project.
> I think you want something real....
Click to expand...


I think you are trying to read something that isn't actually there.    I am telling you, some people are just a lost cause.  Sad but true.


----------



## ChrisL

I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Bonzi, you have a good time dealing with the children.  I'm done here derailing your thread.    Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you MG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MG - what do you like about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many things, yet humility does not allow me to disclose them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't buy into the silliness you project.
> I think you want something real....
Click to expand...

No thanks, I am happy and in control of the plane...I have 13 year old to finish raising then I hit the road for a tour of the USA....


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those things. Then I don't consider those things to be particularly iconic of 'femininity'
Click to expand...

 
what when "feminine" is mentioned, comes to mind for you?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.


There she goes,,
There she goes again....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine.  I like it.  But, you probably need to get to work. so, have a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers him because he doesn't like a woman who has confidence in her appearance and her intelligence.  He likes door mat women that he can put down and they would actually believe him.  That's my assessment of the situation anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MG - what do you like about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many things, yet humility does not allow me to disclose them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't buy into the silliness you project.
> I think you want something real....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are trying to read something that isn't actually there.    I am telling you, some people are just a lost cause.  Sad but true.
Click to expand...

 
I guess I am just tragically hopeful! LOL. Love you ChrisL!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
Click to expand...


To each his or her own.  I prefer self confidence in a person.    You prefer to try to insult, demean and bring people down to your level.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
Click to expand...

 
seriously MG what is wrong with that?
Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
what is your issue?


----------



## ChrisL

I feel bad for any female children of people who have no respect for women.  Ahem.


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:


 
this was meant for Statistikhengst but someone else liked it .. thanks The Professor


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
Click to expand...


Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.


Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
Click to expand...


Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.  I prefer self confidence in a person.    You prefer to try to insult, demean and bring people down to your level.
Click to expand...

I have enough self confidence to know better...............to stay away from shallow self induced people....And not to roll my eyes to much or they will get stuck ...


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those things. Then I don't consider those things to be particularly iconic of 'femininity'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what when "feminine" is mentioned, comes to mind for you?
Click to expand...


A level of hygiene far higher than most men.
Smelling like a woman.
Curves that are different than a mans
Ability to carry on an interesting conversation on something other than sports.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
Click to expand...

 
I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
he's no different than anyone else on the planet....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.  I prefer self confidence in a person.    You prefer to try to insult, demean and bring people down to your level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have enough self confidence to know better...............
Click to expand...


To know better than what?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
Click to expand...


For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those things. Then I don't consider those things to be particularly iconic of 'femininity'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what when "feminine" is mentioned, comes to mind for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A level of hygiene far higher than most men.
> Smelling like a woman.
> Curves that are different than a mans
> Ability to carry on an interesting conversation on something other than sports.
Click to expand...

 
What is a conversation other than sports that is interesting to you?
Politics?
Relationships?
Life?
Doesn't that vary from person to person?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
Click to expand...


You can love him for who he is.  I will pass on that bullshit.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
Click to expand...

I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
Click to expand...

 
He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can love him for who he is.  I will pass on that bullshit.
Click to expand...

You are as bad as the officers in the military, they think too much of themselves which leads to their downfall...........


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
Click to expand...


Promoting myself?  Why don't you explain what you mean.  You mean when you tell me that I am stupid or ugly or old, that I tell you that is not true?  Is that what you consider promoting myself?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
Click to expand...


See through what?  That is how he is.  Stop being naive.  Not everyone has a "nice" side.  Some people are selfish jerks and their lives are of their own creation.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
Click to expand...

 
We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
Click to expand...

Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can love him for who he is.  I will pass on that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as bad as the officers in the military, they think too much of themselves which leads to their downfall...........
Click to expand...


I think too much of myself, huh?  Who is to say?  You?  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See through what?  That is how he is.  Stop being naive.  Not everyone has a "nice" side.  Some people are selfish jerks and their lives are of their own creation.
Click to expand...

 
Using your words, let's be honest... we are ALL selfish jerks....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
Click to expand...


He thinks that if I have self confidence in my appearance and my abilities, then I "think too much of myself."  Because Lord knows, he is the arbiter of how well I should think of myself.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
Click to expand...

.... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
Click to expand...

You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you said yourself, he's bitter, there is a reason for that.............
> 
> He thinks that if I have self confidence in my appearance and my abilities, then I "think too much of myself."  Because Lord knows, he is the arbiter of how well I should think of myself.  Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See through what?  That is how he is.  Stop being naive.  Not everyone has a "nice" side.  Some people are selfish jerks and their lives are of their own creation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your words, let's be honest... we are ALL selfish jerks....
Click to expand...


No we are not.  I am not a selfish jerk.  I would never treat a person so poorly for no reason at all.  NEVER.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:



When a woman touches her lips like that or keeps looking at your lips and gets on her tip toes to move her face closer to your's, it means that she wants you to kiss her.

Body language 101


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
Click to expand...

 
but, that is her decision... why does that bother you MG?


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a woman touches her lips like that or keeps looking at your lips and gets on her tip toes to move her face closer to your's, it means that she wants you to kiss her.
> 
> Body language 101
Click to expand...

 
I found that pic by random search on Google Images... looked perfect for what Statistikhengst outlined....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
Click to expand...


Face it.  He's a jerk.  The more you try to defend his jerkiness . . . well, I don't know why you are to be honest.  He is disgusting and he doesn't think much of women.  This is obvious.  This isn't anyone else's problem.  It is his problem.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what he likes.  Women who have no self confidence.
> Isn't it obvious?  He likes women with low self esteem because HE has low self esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
Click to expand...

I don't have to have anyone to become a better person. That idea is dead to me, since all others have been detractors when the shit hits the fan...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face it.  He's a jerk.  The more you try to defend his jerkiness . . . well, I don't know why you are to be honest.  He is disgusting and he doesn't think much of women.  This is obvious.  This isn't anyone else's problem.  It is his problem.
Click to expand...

 
Because I think he hurts.. and it makes me sad...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some guys would prefer the "do I look fat in this?"  "Am I pretty?"  "Do you like me?"  Rather than look at my hot body and rock my world!    Their loss is what I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
Click to expand...


Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face it.  He's a jerk.  The more you try to defend his jerkiness . . . well, I don't know why you are to be honest.  He is disgusting and he doesn't think much of women.  This is obvious.  This isn't anyone else's problem.  It is his problem.
Click to expand...

I don't think much of anyone but the last of family members....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but, that is her decision... why does that bother you MG?
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Thank you.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants to be loved for who he is...
> he's no different than anyone else on the planet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to have anyone to become a better person. That idea is dead to me, since all others have been detractors when the shit hits the fan...
Click to expand...

 
You will meet someone that will make you WANT to be a better person. That will bring out the best in you.
You have others fooled, but I can see you have a good heart...


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes,,
> There she goes again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
Click to expand...

I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face it.  He's a jerk.  The more you try to defend his jerkiness . . . well, I don't know why you are to be honest.  He is disgusting and he doesn't think much of women.  This is obvious.  This isn't anyone else's problem.  It is his problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think much of anyone but the last of family members....
Click to expand...


Whatever that means, I don't really give a shit.  I just wish you would leave ME the fuck alone.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously MG what is wrong with that?
> Would it be better if ChrisL put herself down?
> what is your issue?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
Click to expand...

 
that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to have anyone to become a better person. That idea is dead to me, since all others have been detractors when the shit hits the fan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will meet someone that will make you WANT to be a better person. That will bring out the best in you.
> You have others fooled, but I can see you have a good heart...
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I am not looking, nor will I be...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For being an insulting shitbag?  Well, he's not going to find it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to have anyone to become a better person. That idea is dead to me, since all others have been detractors when the shit hits the fan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will meet someone that will make you WANT to be a better person. That will bring out the best in you.
> You have others fooled, but I can see you have a good heart...
Click to expand...


Good.  Maybe he'll start bothering you instead.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face it.  He's a jerk.  The more you try to defend his jerkiness . . . well, I don't know why you are to be honest.  He is disgusting and he doesn't think much of women.  This is obvious.  This isn't anyone else's problem.  It is his problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think much of anyone but the last of family members....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever that means, I don't really give a shit.  I just wish you would leave ME the fuck alone.
Click to expand...

 Thank you....


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants someone to be able to see "through" that...  and love him in spite of it...
> We all want to be loved unconditionally... for who we are.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, I couldna give two shits in a blizzard when it comes to fawning or needing to ruin my life with a long term relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... until you meet someone that makes you want to be a better person.... no man is an island... (or woman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to have anyone to become a better person. That idea is dead to me, since all others have been detractors when the shit hits the fan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will meet someone that will make you WANT to be a better person. That will bring out the best in you.
> You have others fooled, but I can see you have a good heart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am not looking, nor will I be...
Click to expand...

 
I'm not worried.  You are a grown man .... but you and I both know what the truth is, and, I hope you find it.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
Click to expand...

Really? I'd rather think it's impish, but I'm not the one with a halo...........


----------



## ChrisL

Makes me wonder what these men are teaching their daughters.  Don't have too much self esteem, then the boys might not like you enough, and if they are insecure in themselves, you might ruin your relationship.  No, you aren't very pretty or intelligent.  You don't deserve to be treated with respect and dignity by any men.  WTF???    My dad always told me that I should hold out for the best and that I deserve the best.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see you promoting yourself, only in question as to how others feel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
Click to expand...


Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Makes me wonder what these men are teaching their daughters.  Don't have too much self esteem, then the boys might not like you enough, and if they are insecure in themselves, you might ruin your relationship.  No, you aren't very pretty or intelligent.  You don't deserve to be treated with respect and dignity by any men.  WTF???    My dad always told me that I should hold out for the best and that I deserve the best.


Barbie Doll syndrome, every girl must be a princess..


----------



## ChrisL

Nope it is not a defense mechanism.  I happen to think very highly of myself.  I've conquered a lot of setbacks and had many challenges and some traumatic experiences in my life.  It took me a long time to get here, and I'm not going to let some douchebag on the internet tell me anything different.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder what these men are teaching their daughters.  Don't have too much self esteem, then the boys might not like you enough, and if they are insecure in themselves, you might ruin your relationship.  No, you aren't very pretty or intelligent.  You don't deserve to be treated with respect and dignity by any men.  WTF???    My dad always told me that I should hold out for the best and that I deserve the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie Doll syndrome, every girl must be a princess..
Click to expand...


A real man thinks that women should be treated like princesses.  Do you think women don't want to be treated like princesses?  Find them.


----------



## ChrisL

I know, how unreasonable of me.  I should want to be treated like crap.


----------



## Moonglow

Do you like men that chauvinist male pigs?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?
Click to expand...

 
Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all different MG.  but ultimately, we are all the same.
> What does it matter in the end?  Why does how others feel "define you"? What do you mean by that?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd rather think it's impish, but I'm not the one with a halo...........
Click to expand...

 
I have no halo.  Maybe someone else does...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...
Click to expand...


Yes, it's just another cop out for treating me badly.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's just another cop out for treating me badly.
Click to expand...

 
He treats you (or others) badly because he's hurt.... nothing more, nothing less....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be stuck on yourself in a relationship, although many do it can be toxic, plus, looks are fleeting, they disappear with age......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you and I will never be in a relationship, so why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd rather think it's impish, but I'm not the one with a halo...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no halo.  Maybe someone else does...
Click to expand...


Not me.  I do and have done plenty of things wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's just another cop out for treating me badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He treats you (or others) badly because he's hurt.... nothing more, nothing less....
Click to expand...


Well then he needs to talk to his psychiatrist.  I'm not going to tolerate being treated that way, and there is no reason why I should.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those things. Then I don't consider those things to be particularly iconic of 'femininity'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what when "feminine" is mentioned, comes to mind for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A level of hygiene far higher than most men.
> Smelling like a woman.
> Curves that are different than a mans
> Ability to carry on an interesting conversation on something other than sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a conversation other than sports that is interesting to you?
> Politics?
> Relationships?
> Life?
> Doesn't that vary from person to person?
Click to expand...


Of course.....my opinion is very subjective and very personal.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to jerk your chain, your easy meat........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's just another cop out for treating me badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He treats you (or others) badly because he's hurt.... nothing more, nothing less....
Click to expand...

You are barking up the wrong tree...............


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those things. Then I don't consider those things to be particularly iconic of 'femininity'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what when "feminine" is mentioned, comes to mind for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A level of hygiene far higher than most men.
> Smelling like a woman.
> Curves that are different than a mans
> Ability to carry on an interesting conversation on something other than sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a conversation other than sports that is interesting to you?
> Politics?
> Relationships?
> Life?
> Doesn't that vary from person to person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.....my opinion is very subjective and very personal.
Click to expand...

 
I think it would be impressive for a woman to carry on an intelligent conversation about sport.  No?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is a defense mechanism Chris... and you know it too MG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's just another cop out for treating me badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He treats you (or others) badly because he's hurt.... nothing more, nothing less....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are barking up the wrong tree...............
Click to expand...

 
I thought it was digging in the wrong place?  Are you calling me a dog? 
I don't think I am...  (either case...)


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those things. Then I don't consider those things to be particularly iconic of 'femininity'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what when "feminine" is mentioned, comes to mind for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A level of hygiene far higher than most men.
> Smelling like a woman.
> Curves that are different than a mans
> Ability to carry on an interesting conversation on something other than sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a conversation other than sports that is interesting to you?
> Politics?
> Relationships?
> Life?
> Doesn't that vary from person to person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.....my opinion is very subjective and very personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be impressive for a woman to carry on an intelligent conversation about sport.  No?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't be impressed. Let me clarify- I have nothing against a woman who is into sports, who likes to talk about sports- but it is a subject that doesn't particularly interest me- and not what I look for in a woman- if I want someone to talk about sports to me- I could hang out with guys.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's just another cop out for treating me badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He treats you (or others) badly because he's hurt.... nothing more, nothing less....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are barking up the wrong tree...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was digging in the wrong place?  Are you calling me a dog?
> I don't think I am...  (either case...)
Click to expand...

Oh I bet you sniff underwear.............


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> what when "feminine" is mentioned, comes to mind for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A level of hygiene far higher than most men.
> Smelling like a woman.
> Curves that are different than a mans
> Ability to carry on an interesting conversation on something other than sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a conversation other than sports that is interesting to you?
> Politics?
> Relationships?
> Life?
> Doesn't that vary from person to person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.....my opinion is very subjective and very personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be impressive for a woman to carry on an intelligent conversation about sport.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be impressed. Let me clarify- I have nothing against a woman who is into sports, who likes to talk about sports- but it is a subject that doesn't particularly interest me- and not what I look for in a woman- if I want someone to talk about sports to me- I could hang out with guys.
Click to expand...

 
do you like sports?  men say it's not important, but, if you are are sitting around the house watching sports, most men want someone that will understand....

unless you have a lot of friends....

again, I ask what DO you want in a woman?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's just another cop out for treating me badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He treats you (or others) badly because he's hurt.... nothing more, nothing less....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are barking up the wrong tree...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was digging in the wrong place?  Are you calling me a dog?
> I don't think I am...  (either case...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I bet you sniff underwear.............
Click to expand...

 
oh so you are the dog, I see


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a defense mechanism?  Me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. MG - by saying he likes to jerk your chain... can calling you "easy meat"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's just another cop out for treating me badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He treats you (or others) badly because he's hurt.... nothing more, nothing less....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are barking up the wrong tree...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was digging in the wrong place?  Are you calling me a dog?
> I don't think I am...  (either case...)
Click to expand...


Let's get back on track here and ignore the little nuisances.  Anyway, I don't think there is anything wrong with being just who you want to be.  We are all just people.  I don't have a "list" of things I expect from another person.  If I meet a person and we hit it off, and there is sexual attraction there, then that is a good start.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A level of hygiene far higher than most men.
> Smelling like a woman.
> Curves that are different than a mans
> Ability to carry on an interesting conversation on something other than sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a conversation other than sports that is interesting to you?
> Politics?
> Relationships?
> Life?
> Doesn't that vary from person to person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.....my opinion is very subjective and very personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be impressive for a woman to carry on an intelligent conversation about sport.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be impressed. Let me clarify- I have nothing against a woman who is into sports, who likes to talk about sports- but it is a subject that doesn't particularly interest me- and not what I look for in a woman- if I want someone to talk about sports to me- I could hang out with guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you like sports?  men say it's not important, but, if you are are sitting around the house watching sports, most men want someone that will understand....
> 
> unless you have a lot of friends....
> 
> again, I ask what DO you want in a woman?
Click to expand...


I think he's married, so he's already found what he wanted.    I don't know why so many married men respond to these types of threads.  It gives one the impression that they are single and looking.


----------



## ChrisL

It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a conversation other than sports that is interesting to you?
> Politics?
> Relationships?
> Life?
> Doesn't that vary from person to person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.....my opinion is very subjective and very personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be impressive for a woman to carry on an intelligent conversation about sport.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be impressed. Let me clarify- I have nothing against a woman who is into sports, who likes to talk about sports- but it is a subject that doesn't particularly interest me- and not what I look for in a woman- if I want someone to talk about sports to me- I could hang out with guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you like sports?  men say it's not important, but, if you are are sitting around the house watching sports, most men want someone that will understand....
> 
> unless you have a lot of friends....
> 
> again, I ask what DO you want in a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's married, so he's already found what he wanted.    I don't know why so many married men respond to these types of threads.  It gives one the impression that they are single and looking.
Click to expand...

 
most people are not entirely satisfied with their "situation"  - so, this is an outlet.
also, this is not really a "dating site" so, they can get their fill of political talk and also do a little flirting on the side... I totally understand what you are saying, though....

I have no intention of  meeting up with people IRL, but, it's fun to come here and talk be both serious or silly, do whatever you feel like doing... everyone's "agenda" is different I guess.....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.


 
probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?
Click to expand...

 
yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.....my opinion is very subjective and very personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be impressive for a woman to carry on an intelligent conversation about sport.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be impressed. Let me clarify- I have nothing against a woman who is into sports, who likes to talk about sports- but it is a subject that doesn't particularly interest me- and not what I look for in a woman- if I want someone to talk about sports to me- I could hang out with guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you like sports?  men say it's not important, but, if you are are sitting around the house watching sports, most men want someone that will understand....
> 
> unless you have a lot of friends....
> 
> again, I ask what DO you want in a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's married, so he's already found what he wanted.    I don't know why so many married men respond to these types of threads.  It gives one the impression that they are single and looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people are not entirely satisfied with their "situation"  - so, this is an outlet.
> also, this is not really a "dating site" so, they can get their fill of political talk and also do a little flirting on the side... I totally understand what you are saying, though....
> 
> I have no intention of  meeting up with people IRL, but, it's fun to come here and talk be both serious or silly, do whatever you feel like doing... everyone's "agenda" is different I guess.....
Click to expand...


If I was married and I found out my husband was flirting with strange women on the internet, I might not be too pleased about that, to be completely up front and honest.    Like, I would try to put myself in that situation and probably be more restrained with my flirting.  My ex was quite "jealous" person, and I know he would not have appreciated if I was online flirting with strange men.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
> I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)
Click to expand...


I agree.  These types of sites tend to attract the most extreme and craziest people.  Lol.  Think about it, no one will listen to some of these people in real life, so they come here to rant their extremist views.  Kind of like the guy holding a sign on the corner that the world is going to end, you know?


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
> I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)
Click to expand...


Hey- you are allowed to be wrong here.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be impressive for a woman to carry on an intelligent conversation about sport.  No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be impressed. Let me clarify- I have nothing against a woman who is into sports, who likes to talk about sports- but it is a subject that doesn't particularly interest me- and not what I look for in a woman- if I want someone to talk about sports to me- I could hang out with guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you like sports?  men say it's not important, but, if you are are sitting around the house watching sports, most men want someone that will understand....
> 
> unless you have a lot of friends....
> 
> again, I ask what DO you want in a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's married, so he's already found what he wanted.    I don't know why so many married men respond to these types of threads.  It gives one the impression that they are single and looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people are not entirely satisfied with their "situation"  - so, this is an outlet.
> also, this is not really a "dating site" so, they can get their fill of political talk and also do a little flirting on the side... I totally understand what you are saying, though....
> 
> I have no intention of  meeting up with people IRL, but, it's fun to come here and talk be both serious or silly, do whatever you feel like doing... everyone's "agenda" is different I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was married and I found out my husband was flirting with strange women on the internet, I might not be too pleased about that, to be completely up front and honest.    Like, I would try to put myself in that situation and probably be more restrained with my flirting.  My ex was quite "jealous" person, and I know he would not have appreciated if I was online flirting with strange men.
Click to expand...

 
It's not a good situation and is a "red flag" either about the relationship or the person....
I wish I knew the ultimate "answer" but, it varies.  Could be bad communication, maturity, but, ultimately, it comes down to how much do you want what you have?  What are you willing to sacrifice?


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
> I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey- you are allowed to be wrong here.
Click to expand...


Nope, you are not.  Women are here.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
> I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  These types of sites tend to attract the most extreme and craziest people.  Lol.  Think about it, no one will listen to some of these people in real life, so they come here to rant their extremist views.  Kind of like the guy holding a sign on the corner that the world is going to end, you know?
Click to expand...

 
This is for cowards, and I will put myself in the category too.
People too afraid to go out and live... act..... to basically live out their "real selves" vicariously on a keyboard..


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be impressed. Let me clarify- I have nothing against a woman who is into sports, who likes to talk about sports- but it is a subject that doesn't particularly interest me- and not what I look for in a woman- if I want someone to talk about sports to me- I could hang out with guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you like sports?  men say it's not important, but, if you are are sitting around the house watching sports, most men want someone that will understand....
> 
> unless you have a lot of friends....
> 
> again, I ask what DO you want in a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's married, so he's already found what he wanted.    I don't know why so many married men respond to these types of threads.  It gives one the impression that they are single and looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people are not entirely satisfied with their "situation"  - so, this is an outlet.
> also, this is not really a "dating site" so, they can get their fill of political talk and also do a little flirting on the side... I totally understand what you are saying, though....
> 
> I have no intention of  meeting up with people IRL, but, it's fun to come here and talk be both serious or silly, do whatever you feel like doing... everyone's "agenda" is different I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was married and I found out my husband was flirting with strange women on the internet, I might not be too pleased about that, to be completely up front and honest.    Like, I would try to put myself in that situation and probably be more restrained with my flirting.  My ex was quite "jealous" person, and I know he would not have appreciated if I was online flirting with strange men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a good situation and is a "red flag" either about the relationship or the person....
> I wish I knew the ultimate "answer" but, it varies.  Could be bad communication, maturity, but, ultimately, it comes down to how much do you want what you have?  What are you willing to sacrifice?
Click to expand...


Well, this is just one reason why I enjoy my single life for now.  I am not obligated to explain myself to anyone, and I kind of like that.  Of course, I do want a more long-term someday but not until I meet the right person.  For now, it's all about flirting and fun!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny really.  You start threads like this and most often all the married men are responding, but the single ones are all hiding somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
> I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  These types of sites tend to attract the most extreme and craziest people.  Lol.  Think about it, no one will listen to some of these people in real life, so they come here to rant their extremist views.  Kind of like the guy holding a sign on the corner that the world is going to end, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is for cowards, and I will put myself in the category too.
> People too afraid to go out and live... act..... to basically live out their "real selves" vicariously on a keyboard..
Click to expand...


Well, I started posting on message boards shortly after 9/11 because it so affected me, and I wanted to learn everything I could about our politics and policies and I also wanted to vent about things that were bothering me regarding our political system, so I joined a message board.  I was pissed.  

Yes, the flirting and socialization can also be fun and entertaining and is mostly harmless.  If I was married, however, I probably wouldn't be a member on this or any other discussion boards, or my participation would definitely not be what it is now.  Honestly, I participate here so much because I'm not rich and I can't afford to go out all the time, I work full time and so does my current boyfriend, my son is grown and hardly ever here, I work at home too, so I have a lot of free time to be here for now.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably out looking for "real" relationships!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
> I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  These types of sites tend to attract the most extreme and craziest people.  Lol.  Think about it, no one will listen to some of these people in real life, so they come here to rant their extremist views.  Kind of like the guy holding a sign on the corner that the world is going to end, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is for cowards, and I will put myself in the category too.
> People too afraid to go out and live... act..... to basically live out their "real selves" vicariously on a keyboard..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I started posting on message boards shortly after 9/11 because it so affected me, and I wanted to learn everything I could about our politics and policies and I also wanted to vent about things that were bothering me regarding our political system, so I joined a message board.  I was pissed.
> 
> Yes, the flirting and socialization can also be fun and entertaining and is mostly harmless.  If I was married, however, I probably wouldn't be a member on this or any other discussion boards, or my participation would definitely not be what it is now.  Honestly, I participate here so much because I'm not rich and I can't afford to go out all the time, I work full time and so does my current boyfriend, my son is grown and hardly ever here, I work at home too, so I have a lot of free time to be here for now.
Click to expand...

 
that's how I started out "on line".  I was a single mom and, before the internet was really known, talked on message boards on Prodigy (like AOL in it's old form....)  It was a poor persons social outlet.  My hubby is pretty jealous and I have a bit of crazy streak, so, without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but you would think these kinds of threads would be more attractive to men who are not already with their life partners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
> I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  These types of sites tend to attract the most extreme and craziest people.  Lol.  Think about it, no one will listen to some of these people in real life, so they come here to rant their extremist views.  Kind of like the guy holding a sign on the corner that the world is going to end, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is for cowards, and I will put myself in the category too.
> People too afraid to go out and live... act..... to basically live out their "real selves" vicariously on a keyboard..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I started posting on message boards shortly after 9/11 because it so affected me, and I wanted to learn everything I could about our politics and policies and I also wanted to vent about things that were bothering me regarding our political system, so I joined a message board.  I was pissed.
> 
> Yes, the flirting and socialization can also be fun and entertaining and is mostly harmless.  If I was married, however, I probably wouldn't be a member on this or any other discussion boards, or my participation would definitely not be what it is now.  Honestly, I participate here so much because I'm not rich and I can't afford to go out all the time, I work full time and so does my current boyfriend, my son is grown and hardly ever here, I work at home too, so I have a lot of free time to be here for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's how I started out "on line".  I was a single mom and, before the internet was really known, talked on message boards on Prodigy (like AOL in it's old form....)  It was a poor persons social outlet.  My hubby is pretty jealous and I have a bit of crazy streak, so, without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium.
Click to expand...


Well, why would you worry about getting into trouble?  

This is a personal question, so feel free not to answer . . . Do you not love and respect your husband?  If so, wouldn't just the thought of hurting him like that make you feel sick?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes.  but nothing in life makes much sense.
> I don't think "good men" are found on a message board....(sorry guys...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  These types of sites tend to attract the most extreme and craziest people.  Lol.  Think about it, no one will listen to some of these people in real life, so they come here to rant their extremist views.  Kind of like the guy holding a sign on the corner that the world is going to end, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is for cowards, and I will put myself in the category too.
> People too afraid to go out and live... act..... to basically live out their "real selves" vicariously on a keyboard..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I started posting on message boards shortly after 9/11 because it so affected me, and I wanted to learn everything I could about our politics and policies and I also wanted to vent about things that were bothering me regarding our political system, so I joined a message board.  I was pissed.
> 
> Yes, the flirting and socialization can also be fun and entertaining and is mostly harmless.  If I was married, however, I probably wouldn't be a member on this or any other discussion boards, or my participation would definitely not be what it is now.  Honestly, I participate here so much because I'm not rich and I can't afford to go out all the time, I work full time and so does my current boyfriend, my son is grown and hardly ever here, I work at home too, so I have a lot of free time to be here for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's how I started out "on line".  I was a single mom and, before the internet was really known, talked on message boards on Prodigy (like AOL in it's old form....)  It was a poor persons social outlet.  My hubby is pretty jealous and I have a bit of crazy streak, so, without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why would you worry about getting into trouble?
> 
> This is a personal question, so feel free not to answer . . . Do you not love and respect your husband?  If so, wouldn't just the thought of hurting him like that make you feel sick?
Click to expand...

 
This is going to sound generic, but, I think we all have different ways of expressing love.
I am the one person in my husband's life that is there beside him no matter what.
He is vey controlling and demanding, and, this is my one selfish indulgence, and, I don't feel that I am doing anything wrong, other than, being given a venue where I feel I can be myself for a few hours of  the day.

So no I don't feel guilty or sick.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  These types of sites tend to attract the most extreme and craziest people.  Lol.  Think about it, no one will listen to some of these people in real life, so they come here to rant their extremist views.  Kind of like the guy holding a sign on the corner that the world is going to end, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for cowards, and I will put myself in the category too.
> People too afraid to go out and live... act..... to basically live out their "real selves" vicariously on a keyboard..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I started posting on message boards shortly after 9/11 because it so affected me, and I wanted to learn everything I could about our politics and policies and I also wanted to vent about things that were bothering me regarding our political system, so I joined a message board.  I was pissed.
> 
> Yes, the flirting and socialization can also be fun and entertaining and is mostly harmless.  If I was married, however, I probably wouldn't be a member on this or any other discussion boards, or my participation would definitely not be what it is now.  Honestly, I participate here so much because I'm not rich and I can't afford to go out all the time, I work full time and so does my current boyfriend, my son is grown and hardly ever here, I work at home too, so I have a lot of free time to be here for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's how I started out "on line".  I was a single mom and, before the internet was really known, talked on message boards on Prodigy (like AOL in it's old form....)  It was a poor persons social outlet.  My hubby is pretty jealous and I have a bit of crazy streak, so, without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why would you worry about getting into trouble?
> 
> This is a personal question, so feel free not to answer . . . Do you not love and respect your husband?  If so, wouldn't just the thought of hurting him like that make you feel sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is going to sound generic, but, I think we all have different ways of expressing love.
> I am the one person in my husband's life that is there beside him no matter what.
> He is vey controlling and demanding, and, this is my one selfish indulgence, and, I don't feel that I am doing anything wrong, other than, being given a venue where I feel I can be myself for a few hours of  the day.
> 
> So no I don't feel guilty or sick.
Click to expand...


No, I mean about what you said about getting into "real" trouble.  Not about what you do on here.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for cowards, and I will put myself in the category too.
> People too afraid to go out and live... act..... to basically live out their "real selves" vicariously on a keyboard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I started posting on message boards shortly after 9/11 because it so affected me, and I wanted to learn everything I could about our politics and policies and I also wanted to vent about things that were bothering me regarding our political system, so I joined a message board.  I was pissed.
> 
> Yes, the flirting and socialization can also be fun and entertaining and is mostly harmless.  If I was married, however, I probably wouldn't be a member on this or any other discussion boards, or my participation would definitely not be what it is now.  Honestly, I participate here so much because I'm not rich and I can't afford to go out all the time, I work full time and so does my current boyfriend, my son is grown and hardly ever here, I work at home too, so I have a lot of free time to be here for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's how I started out "on line".  I was a single mom and, before the internet was really known, talked on message boards on Prodigy (like AOL in it's old form....)  It was a poor persons social outlet.  My hubby is pretty jealous and I have a bit of crazy streak, so, without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why would you worry about getting into trouble?
> 
> This is a personal question, so feel free not to answer . . . Do you not love and respect your husband?  If so, wouldn't just the thought of hurting him like that make you feel sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is going to sound generic, but, I think we all have different ways of expressing love.
> I am the one person in my husband's life that is there beside him no matter what.
> He is vey controlling and demanding, and, this is my one selfish indulgence, and, I don't feel that I am doing anything wrong, other than, being given a venue where I feel I can be myself for a few hours of  the day.
> 
> So no I don't feel guilty or sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean about what you said about getting into "real" trouble.  Not about what you do on here.
Click to expand...

 
I don't worry about getting into "real trouble" because I am not tempted.  I am not looking for anything other than message board conversation.  Is that what you were asking?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I started posting on message boards shortly after 9/11 because it so affected me, and I wanted to learn everything I could about our politics and policies and I also wanted to vent about things that were bothering me regarding our political system, so I joined a message board.  I was pissed.
> 
> Yes, the flirting and socialization can also be fun and entertaining and is mostly harmless.  If I was married, however, I probably wouldn't be a member on this or any other discussion boards, or my participation would definitely not be what it is now.  Honestly, I participate here so much because I'm not rich and I can't afford to go out all the time, I work full time and so does my current boyfriend, my son is grown and hardly ever here, I work at home too, so I have a lot of free time to be here for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's how I started out "on line".  I was a single mom and, before the internet was really known, talked on message boards on Prodigy (like AOL in it's old form....)  It was a poor persons social outlet.  My hubby is pretty jealous and I have a bit of crazy streak, so, without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why would you worry about getting into trouble?
> 
> This is a personal question, so feel free not to answer . . . Do you not love and respect your husband?  If so, wouldn't just the thought of hurting him like that make you feel sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is going to sound generic, but, I think we all have different ways of expressing love.
> I am the one person in my husband's life that is there beside him no matter what.
> He is vey controlling and demanding, and, this is my one selfish indulgence, and, I don't feel that I am doing anything wrong, other than, being given a venue where I feel I can be myself for a few hours of  the day.
> 
> So no I don't feel guilty or sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean about what you said about getting into "real" trouble.  Not about what you do on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about getting into "real trouble" because I am not tempted.  I am not looking for anything other than message board conversation.  Is that what you were asking?
Click to expand...


Well, those were your words.  You said "without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium."  I was just wondering what you meant by that.  

There are also other people's feelings to consider too.  I met a guy who I didn't realize was married at first, and he really kind of grew on me.  When I found out he was married, it was a little bit of an "ouchie."  Of course, it wasn't any kind of serious relationship or anything, just some talking, but still . . .


----------



## kwc57

ChrisL said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being well groomed does say something about your personality though.  We have those who don't care about their appearance and those who do.
Click to expand...

 
Well groomed and never leaving the house without looking like a runway model are two different things.  My sister-in-law plans her outings based on which days she is going to do her makeup.  No make up, no leaving the house.  In fact, she won't answer the door without makeup.  She's always well groomed, just not made up and therefore to her, not presentable.  I like for women to look like women, but I don't want them to look or act like they should be behind class.


----------



## ChrisL

I STILL like that guy too.  I still talk to him, but now I know where I stand with him.  As friends and nothing more.


----------



## ChrisL

kwc57 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being well groomed does say something about your personality though.  We have those who don't care about their appearance and those who do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well groomed and never leaving the house without looking like a runway model are two different things.  My sister-in-law plans her outings based on which days she is going to do her makeup.  No make up, no leaving the house.  In fact, she won't answer the door without makeup.  She's always well groomed, just not made up and therefore to her, not presentable.  I like for women to look like women, but I don't want them to look or act like they should be behind class.
Click to expand...


I probably wouldn't go out without my makeup on either.  Like I said earlier, most of us have been wearing it for so long, it is just routine now and you literally feel "naked" when you leave the house without any makeup on at all.  Besides most women wear at least some makeup every day.  The woman who wears NO makeup at all and has no beauty routine is quite rare.  Usually those who men would refer to as "disgusting."  

Just being honest.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I started posting on message boards shortly after 9/11 because it so affected me, and I wanted to learn everything I could about our politics and policies and I also wanted to vent about things that were bothering me regarding our political system, so I joined a message board.  I was pissed.
> 
> Yes, the flirting and socialization can also be fun and entertaining and is mostly harmless.  If I was married, however, I probably wouldn't be a member on this or any other discussion boards, or my participation would definitely not be what it is now.  Honestly, I participate here so much because I'm not rich and I can't afford to go out all the time, I work full time and so does my current boyfriend, my son is grown and hardly ever here, I work at home too, so I have a lot of free time to be here for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's how I started out "on line".  I was a single mom and, before the internet was really known, talked on message boards on Prodigy (like AOL in it's old form....)  It was a poor persons social outlet.  My hubby is pretty jealous and I have a bit of crazy streak, so, without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why would you worry about getting into trouble?
> 
> This is a personal question, so feel free not to answer . . . Do you not love and respect your husband?  If so, wouldn't just the thought of hurting him like that make you feel sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is going to sound generic, but, I think we all have different ways of expressing love.
> I am the one person in my husband's life that is there beside him no matter what.
> He is vey controlling and demanding, and, this is my one selfish indulgence, and, I don't feel that I am doing anything wrong, other than, being given a venue where I feel I can be myself for a few hours of  the day.
> 
> So no I don't feel guilty or sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean about what you said about getting into "real" trouble.  Not about what you do on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about getting into "real trouble" because I am not tempted.  I am not looking for anything other than message board conversation.  Is that what you were asking?
Click to expand...


So, how would you feel if the shoe was on the other foot and it was your husband online flirting with all the young pretty women?    Would you feel jealous?  Anger?  Would you be cool with that?


----------



## ChrisL

kwc57 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being well groomed does say something about your personality though.  We have those who don't care about their appearance and those who do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well groomed and never leaving the house without looking like a runway model are two different things.  My sister-in-law plans her outings based on which days she is going to do her makeup.  No make up, no leaving the house.  In fact, she won't answer the door without makeup.  She's always well groomed, just not made up and therefore to her, not presentable.  I like for women to look like women, but I don't want them to look or act like they should be behind class.
Click to expand...


I think that's really the thing about makeup.  It can be actually kind of an addiction.  You get so used to seeing yourself with makeup on, that when you aren't wearing any, you feel ugly and gross even if you don't look ugly and gross.  You know what I'm saying?


----------



## ChrisL

And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not, and that is proven by the most downloaded women.  These are the most makeup laden, plastic surgery laden women, and you guys are downloading them and looking at them and lusting over them.    True story.


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> men say it's not important, but, if you are are sitting around the house watching sports, most men want someone that will understand....




No, most men want someone who will watch the game instead of chit-chat.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not....




What the hell is it with you and makeup?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's how I started out "on line".  I was a single mom and, before the internet was really known, talked on message boards on Prodigy (like AOL in it's old form....)  It was a poor persons social outlet.  My hubby is pretty jealous and I have a bit of crazy streak, so, without getting in 'real' trouble, this strikes a happy medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why would you worry about getting into trouble?
> 
> This is a personal question, so feel free not to answer . . . Do you not love and respect your husband?  If so, wouldn't just the thought of hurting him like that make you feel sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is going to sound generic, but, I think we all have different ways of expressing love.
> I am the one person in my husband's life that is there beside him no matter what.
> He is vey controlling and demanding, and, this is my one selfish indulgence, and, I don't feel that I am doing anything wrong, other than, being given a venue where I feel I can be myself for a few hours of  the day.
> 
> So no I don't feel guilty or sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean about what you said about getting into "real" trouble.  Not about what you do on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about getting into "real trouble" because I am not tempted.  I am not looking for anything other than message board conversation.  Is that what you were asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how would you feel if the shoe was on the other foot and it was your husband online flirting with all the young pretty women?    Would you feel jealous?  Anger?  Would you be cool with that?
Click to expand...

 
I trust him so it would be OK.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not, and that is proven by the most downloaded women.  These are the most makeup laden, plastic surgery laden women, and you guys are downloading them and looking at them and lusting over them.    True story.


 
Men want women that will look hot without make up.....


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is it with you and makeup?
Click to expand...


  I don't know.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is it with you and makeup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why would you worry about getting into trouble?
> 
> This is a personal question, so feel free not to answer . . . Do you not love and respect your husband?  If so, wouldn't just the thought of hurting him like that make you feel sick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to sound generic, but, I think we all have different ways of expressing love.
> I am the one person in my husband's life that is there beside him no matter what.
> He is vey controlling and demanding, and, this is my one selfish indulgence, and, I don't feel that I am doing anything wrong, other than, being given a venue where I feel I can be myself for a few hours of  the day.
> 
> So no I don't feel guilty or sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean about what you said about getting into "real" trouble.  Not about what you do on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about getting into "real trouble" because I am not tempted.  I am not looking for anything other than message board conversation.  Is that what you were asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how would you feel if the shoe was on the other foot and it was your husband online flirting with all the young pretty women?    Would you feel jealous?  Anger?  Would you be cool with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust him so it would be OK.
Click to expand...


It wouldn't be okay with me.    I wouldn't want my husband lusting after some other woman online.  That happens too, you know.  People can develop relationships online, especially when they are flirting together all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is it with you and makeup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, well there is an example of a person who is wearing too much makeup and would probably look better without it.    Lol.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not, and that is proven by the most downloaded women.  These are the most makeup laden, plastic surgery laden women, and you guys are downloading them and looking at them and lusting over them.    True story.


Not a true story.  While you may have a point that some men who spend their time on the internet downloading women prefer plastic women, that does not lead one to the conclusion that all men do.   I hate plastic.  Despise it... not a fan of heavy makeup at all.  Who want's to make out with makeup?  It's disgusting.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to sound generic, but, I think we all have different ways of expressing love.
> I am the one person in my husband's life that is there beside him no matter what.
> He is vey controlling and demanding, and, this is my one selfish indulgence, and, I don't feel that I am doing anything wrong, other than, being given a venue where I feel I can be myself for a few hours of  the day.
> 
> So no I don't feel guilty or sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean about what you said about getting into "real" trouble.  Not about what you do on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about getting into "real trouble" because I am not tempted.  I am not looking for anything other than message board conversation.  Is that what you were asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how would you feel if the shoe was on the other foot and it was your husband online flirting with all the young pretty women?    Would you feel jealous?  Anger?  Would you be cool with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust him so it would be OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be okay with me.    I wouldn't want my husband lusting after some other woman online.  That happens too, you know.  People can develop relationships online, especially when they are flirting together all the time.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah well, I'm too lazy and tired for that now.... hopefully he is too but if he would be happier elsewhere, more power to him!


----------



## Bonzi

Harder to look good without it as you get older...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is it with you and makeup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The biggest thing about the makeup is that men are lying.  They aren't looking at the women without makeup, and that is why they don't even notice them.  Lol.  Look at any of the celebrities that men choose as their "favorite."  They have makeup and plastic surgery in most cases, and these are their "most beautiful" women.  Do you see any of them posting pictures of this . . .


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not, and that is proven by the most downloaded women.  These are the most makeup laden, plastic surgery laden women, and you guys are downloading them and looking at them and lusting over them.    True story.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a true story.  While you may have a point that some men who spend their time on the internet downloading women prefer plastic women, that does not lead one to the conclusion that all men do.   I hate plastic.  Despise it... not a fan of heavy makeup at all.  Who want's to make out with makeup?  It's disgusting.
Click to expand...


Well I don't think I said all men do, just most of them.  I understand and that is honest of you to say "heavy" makeup.  I agree.  That looks clownish, but some of these guys are saying they prefer women with NO makeup.  I don't believe them.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Harder to look good without it as you get older...



I think she looks fine.  A lot of women look just fine without makeup but look BETTER with it.    That's the thing.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> The biggest thing about the makeup is that men are lying.  They aren't looking at the women without makeup, and that is why they don't even notice them.




You realize that's an illogical statement, right?


----------



## ChrisL

My thing is that I want to look my best when I go out.  Sure, I can look decent and presentable and probably even attractive without makeup, but I don't FEEL like I am at my best, and it's certainly not worth it so that a couple of guys can say, oh isn't she special with no makeup.    You know where I'm coming from here?  I don't know if I'm being clear.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> I don't believe them.




Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest thing about the makeup is that men are lying.  They aren't looking at the women without makeup, and that is why they don't even notice them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that's an illogical statement, right?
Click to expand...


who is that woman I posted a picture of up above?  Without using google.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.
Click to expand...


No, it's because I know you are all full of crap.  You aren't "looking" at the women who aren't wearing any makeup and the plain janes.  Stop lying.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's because I know you are all full of crap.  ...
Click to expand...



You realize that's an illogical statement, right?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's because I know you are all full of crap.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that's an illogical statement, right?
Click to expand...


I'll bet you don't even recognize that woman I posted a picture of without her makeup on, yet she is the envy of a lot of women and men.    Who is she?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's because I know you are all full of crap.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that's an illogical statement, right?
Click to expand...


Oh well, if it was true then women without makeup would be posing for magazine covers.


----------



## ChrisL

The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.  

BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's because I know you are all full of crap.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that's an illogical statement, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, if it was true then women without makeup would be posing for magazine covers.
Click to expand...



That has nothing to do with your illogical statement. Do you not realize why your statement was illogical?


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not, and that is proven by the most downloaded women.  These are the most makeup laden, plastic surgery laden women, and you guys are downloading them and looking at them and lusting over them.    True story.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a true story.  While you may have a point that some men who spend their time on the internet downloading women prefer plastic women, that does not lead one to the conclusion that all men do.   I hate plastic.  Despise it... not a fan of heavy makeup at all.  Who want's to make out with makeup?  It's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't think I said all men do, just most of them.  I understand and that is honest of you to say "heavy" makeup.  I agree.  That looks clownish, but some of these guys are saying they prefer women with NO makeup.  I don't believe them.
Click to expand...

Depends on the woman.  Some women look amazing to me without makeup.  My wife is a good example.  To me it's like comparing a car with a fancy cluttered paint scheme to one with a simple scheme.  The eye's and lips already have color.  Yes, some women do look better with makeup.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's because I know you are all full of crap.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that's an illogical statement, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, if it was true then women without makeup would be posing for magazine covers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with your illogical statement. Do you not realize why your statement was illogical?
Click to expand...


Nope.  Why don't you explain.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing about makeup.  You guys are such liars.  You say you prefer women without makeup and maybe some of you actually do, but most of you do not, and that is proven by the most downloaded women.  These are the most makeup laden, plastic surgery laden women, and you guys are downloading them and looking at them and lusting over them.    True story.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a true story.  While you may have a point that some men who spend their time on the internet downloading women prefer plastic women, that does not lead one to the conclusion that all men do.   I hate plastic.  Despise it... not a fan of heavy makeup at all.  Who want's to make out with makeup?  It's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't think I said all men do, just most of them.  I understand and that is honest of you to say "heavy" makeup.  I agree.  That looks clownish, but some of these guys are saying they prefer women with NO makeup.  I don't believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the woman.  Some women look amazing to me without makeup.  My wife is a good example.  To me it's like comparing a car with a fancy cluttered paint scheme to one with a simple scheme.  The eye's and lips already have color.  Yes, some women do look better with makeup.
Click to expand...


Post pictures.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's because I know you are all full of crap.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that's an illogical statement, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, if it was true then women without makeup would be posing for magazine covers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with your illogical statement. Do you not realize why your statement was illogical?
Click to expand...


Oh, and yes, it has everything to do with my statement.  Most men actually do prefer women with makeup and plastic surgery.  That is why these are the women who sell magazines and not the woman with no makeup and small breasts.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.


She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  ....




Wow, you are really not getting it.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.
Click to expand...


You probably could have picked a better "makeup" picture though.  She really doesn't look all that different in either picture.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are really not getting it.
Click to expand...


What is it that I'm not getting?


----------



## ChrisL

I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with Giselle's makeup here.  It doesn't look overdone, and she looks beautiful, using the makeup to enhance her features, not to hide them.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

That is how I usually apply my makeup.  Not a lot, just enough to enhance some of my best features and make them more noticeable, such as my eyes.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably could have picked a better "makeup" picture though.  She really doesn't look all that different in either picture.
Click to expand...

Does to me.. you can see her skin on the left on the right it's cover up.  You can see her eyes on the left on the right the eyeliner changes the shape and depth of her eyes.  The shadows on the right narrows her cheeks and raise her cheek bones... on the right she looks gaunt there.  The hair even is "taught" on the right where the left it's more natural.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably could have picked a better "makeup" picture though.  She really doesn't look all that different in either picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does to me.. you can see her skin on the left on the right it's cover up.  You can see her eyes on the left on the right the eyeliner changes the shape and depth of her eyes.  The shadows on the right narrows her cheeks and raise her cheek bones... on the right she looks gaunt there.  The hair even is "taught" on the right where the left it's more natural.
Click to expand...


Now look at the one I posted of Giselle where her makeup is done well.  You probably wouldn't even realize she was wearing any makeup.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably could have picked a better "makeup" picture though.  She really doesn't look all that different in either picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does to me.. you can see her skin on the left on the right it's cover up.  You can see her eyes on the left on the right the eyeliner changes the shape and depth of her eyes.  The shadows on the right narrows her cheeks and raise her cheek bones... on the right she looks gaunt there.  The hair even is "taught" on the right where the left it's more natural.
Click to expand...


Also, IMO, she looks better with makeup on.  She looks horribly plain without it.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with Giselle's makeup here.  It doesn't look overdone, and she looks beautiful, using the makeup to enhance her features, not to hide them.


Nothing wrong with it but she's prettier without it.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably could have picked a better "makeup" picture though.  She really doesn't look all that different in either picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does to me.. you can see her skin on the left on the right it's cover up.  You can see her eyes on the left on the right the eyeliner changes the shape and depth of her eyes.  The shadows on the right narrows her cheeks and raise her cheek bones... on the right she looks gaunt there.  The hair even is "taught" on the right where the left it's more natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now look at the one I posted of Giselle where her makeup is done well.  You probably wouldn't even realize she was wearing any makeup.
Click to expand...

Nah I can tell.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with Giselle's makeup here.  It doesn't look overdone, and she looks beautiful, using the makeup to enhance her features, not to hide them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with it but she's prettier without it.
Click to expand...


Eww!  You really think so?  I think she looks MUCH prettier with makeup.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably could have picked a better "makeup" picture though.  She really doesn't look all that different in either picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does to me.. you can see her skin on the left on the right it's cover up.  You can see her eyes on the left on the right the eyeliner changes the shape and depth of her eyes.  The shadows on the right narrows her cheeks and raise her cheek bones... on the right she looks gaunt there.  The hair even is "taught" on the right where the left it's more natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, IMO, she looks better with makeup on.  She looks horribly plain without it.
Click to expand...

Not to me.  She looks FANTASTIC with out makeup on and good with it on. With it on she looks more "formal."  But not someone that I'd be very interested in.  Put another way.. were I not married I'd ask out the girl without make up that looks good without makeup before I'd ask the prissy one with the fancy makeup and clothes.  But then I picked out girls to date based on women I'd like to be with for the rest of my life and raise a family with.  Not girls that I'd like to take to a party as a trophy wife.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably could have picked a better "makeup" picture though.  She really doesn't look all that different in either picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does to me.. you can see her skin on the left on the right it's cover up.  You can see her eyes on the left on the right the eyeliner changes the shape and depth of her eyes.  The shadows on the right narrows her cheeks and raise her cheek bones... on the right she looks gaunt there.  The hair even is "taught" on the right where the left it's more natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now look at the one I posted of Giselle where her makeup is done well.  You probably wouldn't even realize she was wearing any makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I can tell.
Click to expand...


Now this is just getting ridiculous.  It's not even a lot of makeup and barely makes a difference.  It just brings her nicer features to the forefront.  It isn't "hiding" her beauty at all.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  Women wear makeup because that is what men like to see.
> 
> BTW, that model I posted a picture is supermodel Giselle Bundchen.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better to me on the left... simple, approachable, natural... and without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably could have picked a better "makeup" picture though.  She really doesn't look all that different in either picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does to me.. you can see her skin on the left on the right it's cover up.  You can see her eyes on the left on the right the eyeliner changes the shape and depth of her eyes.  The shadows on the right narrows her cheeks and raise her cheek bones... on the right she looks gaunt there.  The hair even is "taught" on the right where the left it's more natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, IMO, she looks better with makeup on.  She looks horribly plain without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to me.  She looks FANTASTIC with out makeup on and good with it on.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't think you have very good taste then.


----------



## ChrisL

Heh!


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with Giselle's makeup here.  It doesn't look overdone, and she looks beautiful, using the makeup to enhance her features, not to hide them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with it but she's prettier without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eww!  You really think so?  I think she looks MUCH prettier with makeup.
Click to expand...

Yeah ... not even close. I do like what she's done to her hair in this pic though.  But that whole cheek bone + gaunt look you get with the cheek enhancer and shadow stuff.. meh...  I do like the wet look on lips though   And her eyes are well done here...


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with Giselle's makeup here.  It doesn't look overdone, and she looks beautiful, using the makeup to enhance her features, not to hide them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with it but she's prettier without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eww!  You really think so?  I think she looks MUCH prettier with makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ... not even close. I do like what she's done to her hair in this pic though.  But that whole cheek bone + gaunt look you get with the cheek enhancer and shadow stuff.. meh...  I do like the wet look on lips though   And her eyes are well done here...
Click to expand...


Well, a little makeup can enhance your appearance.  As long as it isn't too much, it usually looks good.  I have to say that I think she looks better because her skin tone looks more even, less blemishes.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a woman touches her lips like that or keeps looking at your lips and gets on her tip toes to move her face closer to your's, it means that she wants you to kiss her.
> 
> Body language 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found that pic by random search on Google Images... looked perfect for what Statistikhengst outlined....
Click to expand...



She's hot, but I prefer brunettes, all the way. But that really hot, shapely form, yes....


----------



## kwc57

ChrisL said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultra fem mode that some women believe is a man's ultimate desire, imo, is way off.  That ultra fem game is merely part of the women's world, imo, of competition that we men rarely get to see.  The observant man finds that world a turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being well groomed does say something about your personality though.  We have those who don't care about their appearance and those who do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well groomed and never leaving the house without looking like a runway model are two different things.  My sister-in-law plans her outings based on which days she is going to do her makeup.  No make up, no leaving the house.  In fact, she won't answer the door without makeup.  She's always well groomed, just not made up and therefore to her, not presentable.  I like for women to look like women, but I don't want them to look or act like they should be behind class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's really the thing about makeup.  It can be actually kind of an addiction.  You get so used to seeing yourself with makeup on, that when you aren't wearing any, you feel ugly and gross even if you don't look ugly and gross.  You know what I'm saying?
Click to expand...

 
Being a guy, no.  I never dated or married based solely on looks.  It was the character of the person that counted.  Now, that isn't to say that looks don't count.  We aren't interested in people that we are not physically attracted to.  All I'm saying is that a made up face isn't what attracts me short term or long term.  It's the whole body and the person inside it.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, apparently, you have some sort of mental issue about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's because I know you are all full of crap.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that's an illogical statement, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, if it was true then women without makeup would be posing for magazine covers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with your illogical statement. Do you not realize why your statement was illogical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most men actually do prefer women with makeup and plastic surgery.
Click to expand...



Again, illogical.


----------



## TrinityPower

I can't speak for men but I only wear make up on special occasions and even then it is very little. I would rather a man notice and appreciate me putting in the effort than to see me that way daily then take notice when I didn't make the effort


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> Interesting, I think you and Stat have totally different women that you would be attracted to!
> Here's my vision of what Stat would like:


 

  I had a nurse I worked with one time - she drove a red ford sedan, and had sandy blonde hair. She worked with me from about June of the year 2003, to about June of the year 2004. She left, after I requested to get off of the shift she was on. Within days of my transfer to another shift, she left the company. My assessment was no more "Sizing me up", and no more...or decreased surveillance. I was transferred from 2nd shift . to 1st shift when she arrived. I was suspicious...my transfer to another shift within days of her arrival. And her repeating to me frequently events about my last job in a metro area.

She = the sandy haired blonde nurse.... handed me a magazine with Jenna Jameson in it. I asked her whom Jenna Jameson was, and she asked me if I really did not know whom Jenna Jameson was...I replied "No, I do not know."

Well, like a dog, she grinned, turned her head sideways and squinted her eyes. Standing in the medical department, she told Jenna Jameson was a porn star. The article was on Jenna and her father.

My landlord has magazines that she use to give me. One magazine was National Geographic. In one of the magazine she handed me, one article was titled something along the lines of "Aztec".  A woman standing in a short skirt and blouse ; sporting sunglasses, while a guy walks up stairs behind her. The stairs the guy is walking up, was alongside a building...and angled to the right at about a 45 degree angle.

I researched the article on the internet a few times, and according to the internet the article did not exist. I believe someone had the travel book, and National Geographic books handed to be....were fabricated and printed up by someone. With all the pics of the half-naked women, women in bikini's, women weaing tiny two piece bikini's.......I would believe even more that the magazines she handed me were manipulated and fabricated by someone....and not original publications.

                         Shadow 355


----------



## Muhammed

TrinityPower said:


> I can't speak for men but I only wear make up on special occasions and even then it is very little. I would rather a man notice and appreciate me putting in the effort than to see me that way daily then take notice when I didn't make the effort


Generally, I really don't like the taste of makeup.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are really not getting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it that I'm not getting?
Click to expand...



Pretty much everything. Even the most hormonally-crazed teenager knows that porn isn't real life. By your flawed (to say the least) thinking, men are only attracted to women who are air-brushed because the covers of magazines are air-brushed. 

Perhaps the biggest thing that you are not getting is that you do not have the ability to read minds. You really are presenting yourself as a dimwit here.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are really not getting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it that I'm not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything. Even the most hormonally-crazed teenager knows that porn isn't real life. By your flawed (to say the least) thinking, men are only attracted to women who are air-brushed because the covers of magazines are air-brushed.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest thing that you are not getting is that you do not have the ability to read minds. You really are presenting yourself as a dimwit here.
Click to expand...


What?  That doesn't change the point of my post at all.  Women without makeup on do not sell merchandise.  That is why the women are made up and not without makeup on.  Duh.  Take a look . . . 

Sophia Vergara








Katie Holmes


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for men but I only wear make up on special occasions and even then it is very little. I would rather a man notice and appreciate me putting in the effort than to see me that way daily then take notice when I didn't make the effort
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, I really don't like the taste of makeup.
Click to expand...


Well, you're not supposed to eat it.    Stop licking your wife's face!


----------



## ChrisL

kwc57 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ultra fem (I like to look good, be neat, stay slim etc.) but I don't live at the hairdresser or nail salon.
> I never thought men liked that anyway.....
> I think you need to be attractive, but, attitude I think is key in keeping a man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sense of humor beats eye shadow and polished nails hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being well groomed does say something about your personality though.  We have those who don't care about their appearance and those who do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well groomed and never leaving the house without looking like a runway model are two different things.  My sister-in-law plans her outings based on which days she is going to do her makeup.  No make up, no leaving the house.  In fact, she won't answer the door without makeup.  She's always well groomed, just not made up and therefore to her, not presentable.  I like for women to look like women, but I don't want them to look or act like they should be behind class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's really the thing about makeup.  It can be actually kind of an addiction.  You get so used to seeing yourself with makeup on, that when you aren't wearing any, you feel ugly and gross even if you don't look ugly and gross.  You know what I'm saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a guy, no.  I never dated or married based solely on looks.  It was the character of the person that counted.  Now, that isn't to say that looks don't count.  We aren't interested in people that we are not physically attracted to.  All I'm saying is that a made up face isn't what attracts me short term or long term.  It's the whole body and the person inside it.
Click to expand...


That's what you all say.


----------



## ChrisL

One more I want to post . . . Mila Kunis . . .


----------



## danielpalos

I like feminine women who just come up to me and insist it is my turn.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The porn industry uses what sells, and guess what?  Women who aren't wearing makeup are apparently not very attractive to most men.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are really not getting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it that I'm not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything. Even the most hormonally-crazed teenager knows that porn isn't real life. By your flawed (to say the least) thinking, men are only attracted to women who are air-brushed because the covers of magazines are air-brushed.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest thing that you are not getting is that you do not have the ability to read minds. You really are presenting yourself as a dimwit here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  That doesn't change the point of my post at all.  Women without makeup on do not sell merchandise.  That is why the women are made up and not without makeup on.  Duh.  Take a look . . .
> 
> Sophia Vergara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Holmes
Click to expand...

FYI what you are seeing is the difference between someone that is cold tired and not beaming with a smile in harsh lighting and that same person after a good nights rest in good soft and warm lighting when their face is beaming with a smile.  Oh... and Sophia always wears too much makeup which messes up your face.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> One more I want to post . . . Mila Kunis . . .



Ok... yes Mila looks better with makeup, she also appears to feel more attractive with makeup on.  Still same issue with the lighting.  The photographer on the left had harsh lighting.. the photographer on the right had warm lighting.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for men but I only wear make up on special occasions and even then it is very little. I would rather a man notice and appreciate me putting in the effort than to see me that way daily then take notice when I didn't make the effort
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, I really don't like the taste of makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're not supposed to eat it.    Stop licking your wife's face!
Click to expand...

She likes to be licked.

But with the taste of makeup, there are rare exceptions. The most notable being the apple lip gloss that my first lover would always wear. We were  sitting in a big circle in my parents' garage playing an innocent game of spin the bottle with a bunch of friends and it led to both of us losing our virginity in the back seat of my mother's '72 Chevy station wagon.

She always wore apple lip gloss. I didn't think that tasted bad.

That was when we were only 12 years old. I'm 48 now and sometimes I'll still get an instant woody when I smell apples. Nobody forgets their first time.


----------



## Darkwind

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?


No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...


I'm just sayin.....


----------



## Bonzi

Darkwind said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
Click to expand...

 
But that is the style my dear... just like weird parts... (see below):


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for men but I only wear make up on special occasions and even then it is very little. I would rather a man notice and appreciate me putting in the effort than to see me that way daily then take notice when I didn't make the effort
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, I really don't like the taste of makeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're not supposed to eat it.    Stop licking your wife's face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She likes to be licked.
> 
> But with the taste of makeup, there are rare exceptions. The most notable being the apple lip gloss that first lover would always wear. We were  sitting in a big circle in my parents' garage playing an innocent game of spin the bottle with a bunch of friends and it led to both of us losing our virginity in the back seat of my mother's '72 Chevy station wagon.
> 
> She always wore apple lip gloss. I didn't think that tasted bad.
> 
> That was when we were only 12 years old. I'm 48 now and sometimes I'll still get an instant woody when I smell apples. Nobody forgets their first time.
Click to expand...

 
Have you and D4E ever had a conversation?  I think the world may blow up if that happened.....


----------



## kwc57

Bonzi said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that is the style my dear... just like weird parts... (see below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45362
Click to expand...

 
That's the trend.  "Style" is quite different.  Kind of like all the guys being told that it is acceptable these days to wear brown shoes with gray suits or mixing striped ties with plaid shirts.  It might be trendy, but it will never be "stylish".


----------



## Bonzi

kwc57 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that is the style my dear... just like weird parts... (see below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45362
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the trend.  "Style" is quite different.  Kind of like all the guys being told that it is acceptable these days to wear brown shoes with gray suits or mixing striped ties with plaid shirts.  It might be trendy, but it will never be "stylish".
Click to expand...

 
Actually I agree, I can't get used to this:


----------



## Diana1180

Bonzi said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that is the style my dear... just like weird parts... (see below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45362
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the trend.  "Style" is quite different.  Kind of like all the guys being told that it is acceptable these days to wear brown shoes with gray suits or mixing striped ties with plaid shirts.  It might be trendy, but it will never be "stylish".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I agree, I can't get used to this:
> View attachment 45365
Click to expand...


OMG I love that look.


----------



## Bonzi

Diana1180 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that is the style my dear... just like weird parts... (see below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45362
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the trend.  "Style" is quite different.  Kind of like all the guys being told that it is acceptable these days to wear brown shoes with gray suits or mixing striped ties with plaid shirts.  It might be trendy, but it will never be "stylish".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I agree, I can't get used to this:
> View attachment 45365
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG I love that look.
Click to expand...

 
too many different patterns and stuff going on!  ACK!


----------



## Bonzi

Diana1180 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that is the style my dear... just like weird parts... (see below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45362
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the trend.  "Style" is quite different.  Kind of like all the guys being told that it is acceptable these days to wear brown shoes with gray suits or mixing striped ties with plaid shirts.  It might be trendy, but it will never be "stylish".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I agree, I can't get used to this:
> View attachment 45365
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG I love that look.
Click to expand...

 
Please don't tell me you like this too.....!


----------



## Muhammed

When a woman steps towards me with one foot directly in front of the other pointing them directly towards me, that's sexy.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> When a woman steps towards me with one foot directly in front of the other pointing them directly towards me, that's sexy.


 
Like walking a line in a sobriety test?????


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a woman steps towards me with one foot directly in front of the other pointing them directly towards me, that's sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like walking a line in a sobriety test?????
Click to expand...

More like a runway model making a beeline straight at you. Walking like that makes their hips sway provocatively and the fact that they are pointing their feet straight in your direction is a very clear indication that you are the target of their affection.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is the style my dear... just like weird parts... (see below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45362
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the trend.  "Style" is quite different.  Kind of like all the guys being told that it is acceptable these days to wear brown shoes with gray suits or mixing striped ties with plaid shirts.  It might be trendy, but it will never be "stylish".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I agree, I can't get used to this:
> View attachment 45365
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG I love that look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please don't tell me you like this too.....!
Click to expand...


Noooo.  That is horrible looking.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But they should take the time to ensure that the hair on the top of their head matches the roots...
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that is the style my dear... just like weird parts... (see below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45362
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the trend.  "Style" is quite different.  Kind of like all the guys being told that it is acceptable these days to wear brown shoes with gray suits or mixing striped ties with plaid shirts.  It might be trendy, but it will never be "stylish".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I agree, I can't get used to this:
> View attachment 45365
Click to expand...


At least this one matches a little.


----------



## auditor0007

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?



Somewhere in between.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.


----------



## ChrisL

theDoctorisIn said:


> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.



So then you want a dude?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

ChrisL said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
Click to expand...


No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.


----------



## ChrisL

theDoctorisIn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
Click to expand...


Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

ChrisL said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
Click to expand...




Neither of us play to win. 

My girl is a foot and a half shorter than me and less than half my weight - but she's fiesty.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
Click to expand...

The semi pro womens football  team in OKC that practiced on the same field as I were not that large..Although you could see their titties jiggle....when they ran...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The semi pro womens football  team in OKC that practiced on the same field as I were not that large..Although you could see their titties jiggle....when they ran...
Click to expand...


Get lost.  Nobody's talking to you!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The semi pro womens football  team in OKC that practiced on the same field as I were not that large..Although you could see their titties jiggle....when they ran...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get lost.  Nobody's talking to you!
Click to expand...

Okay nobody...


----------



## TrinityPower

I don't play football but when I was a kid I wanted to.  Played a lot of make do games with my Uncle and cousins.  I say make do because there were only 5 kids total to play so it was mostly going out for a pass and getting free from three others designated to block you.  Can't play anymore but I can get mighty ugly when my team gets a BS call


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
Click to expand...

 
I agree.  I want nothing to do with being tackled. I will throw and catch.  I will go to batting cages.
But I don't want anyone putting a hard tackle on me...


----------



## Skull Pilot

I like women who are pretty of course but I also want them to be adventurous and not be worried about breaking a nail all the time.

My wife and I can go backpacking for days and then when we go out she can look amazing

Best of both worlds


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  I want nothing to do with being tackled. I will throw and catch.  I will go to batting cages.
> But I don't want anyone putting a hard tackle on me...
Click to expand...


I'm too small.  I'm only 5'1" and I could get hurt!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  I want nothing to do with being tackled. I will throw and catch.  I will go to batting cages.
> But I don't want anyone putting a hard tackle on me...
Click to expand...


I got hit right in the face with a baseball once.  The kid who hit me was the pitcher on his school team.  He was off by some inches obviously, but man that ball was traveling.  It knocked me right off my feet.  In fact, I might have even lost consciousness briefly for a few seconds.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a girl who'll play football with me in the park to one that wears heels every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  I want nothing to do with being tackled. I will throw and catch.  I will go to batting cages.
> But I don't want anyone putting a hard tackle on me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got hit right in the face with a baseball once.  The kid who hit me was the pitcher on his school team.  He was off by some inches obviously, but man that ball was traveling.  It knocked me right off my feet.  In fact, I might have even lost consciousness briefly for a few seconds.
Click to expand...


Lol.  The kid felt terrible and I wouldn't come out of the bathroom.  My eye swelled up to almost the size of a baseball.  I was like 13 years old.  I'm just lucky I didn't have any broken facial bones from that.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then you want a dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  I want nothing to do with being tackled. I will throw and catch.  I will go to batting cages.
> But I don't want anyone putting a hard tackle on me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got hit right in the face with a baseball once.  The kid who hit me was the pitcher on his school team.  He was off by some inches obviously, but man that ball was traveling.  It knocked me right off my feet.  In fact, I might have even lost consciousness briefly for a few seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  The kid felt terrible and I wouldn't come out of the bathroom.  My eye swelled up to almost the size of a baseball.  I was like 13 years old.  I'm just lucky I didn't have any broken facial bones from that.
Click to expand...

 
I got a black eye once, but it was my own fault.  I was helping my youngest son practice batting, using a "real" baseball standing 15 feet from him.  Best hit he ever had.  Straight into my face.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a girl who isn't afraid to get dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  I want nothing to do with being tackled. I will throw and catch.  I will go to batting cages.
> But I don't want anyone putting a hard tackle on me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got hit right in the face with a baseball once.  The kid who hit me was the pitcher on his school team.  He was off by some inches obviously, but man that ball was traveling.  It knocked me right off my feet.  In fact, I might have even lost consciousness briefly for a few seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  The kid felt terrible and I wouldn't come out of the bathroom.  My eye swelled up to almost the size of a baseball.  I was like 13 years old.  I'm just lucky I didn't have any broken facial bones from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a black eye once, but it was my own fault.  I was helping my youngest son practice batting, using a "real" baseball standing 15 feet from him.  Best hit he ever had.  Straight into my face.
Click to expand...


Ouch!  Mine was a lot worse than just a black eye.  I'm really lucky that I didn't get scarred or broken bones.  That ball had some serious speed and power behind it.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most girls aren't really cut out to play football with a guy.    Unless they're big, like a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I want nothing to do with being tackled. I will throw and catch.  I will go to batting cages.
> But I don't want anyone putting a hard tackle on me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got hit right in the face with a baseball once.  The kid who hit me was the pitcher on his school team.  He was off by some inches obviously, but man that ball was traveling.  It knocked me right off my feet.  In fact, I might have even lost consciousness briefly for a few seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  The kid felt terrible and I wouldn't come out of the bathroom.  My eye swelled up to almost the size of a baseball.  I was like 13 years old.  I'm just lucky I didn't have any broken facial bones from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a black eye once, but it was my own fault.  I was helping my youngest son practice batting, using a "real" baseball standing 15 feet from him.  Best hit he ever had.  Straight into my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch!  Mine was a lot worse than just a black eye.  I'm really lucky that I didn't get scarred or broken bones.  That ball had some serious speed and power behind it.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Sounds like it!  Mine didn't knock me off my feet!
I only had to live with people wondering if my husband punched me! LOL!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I want nothing to do with being tackled. I will throw and catch.  I will go to batting cages.
> But I don't want anyone putting a hard tackle on me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got hit right in the face with a baseball once.  The kid who hit me was the pitcher on his school team.  He was off by some inches obviously, but man that ball was traveling.  It knocked me right off my feet.  In fact, I might have even lost consciousness briefly for a few seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  The kid felt terrible and I wouldn't come out of the bathroom.  My eye swelled up to almost the size of a baseball.  I was like 13 years old.  I'm just lucky I didn't have any broken facial bones from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a black eye once, but it was my own fault.  I was helping my youngest son practice batting, using a "real" baseball standing 15 feet from him.  Best hit he ever had.  Straight into my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch!  Mine was a lot worse than just a black eye.  I'm really lucky that I didn't get scarred or broken bones.  That ball had some serious speed and power behind it.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like it!  Mine didn't knock me off my feet!
> I only had to live with people wondering if my husband punched me! LOL!
Click to expand...


I was just a kid, but people probably thought my parents beat me.  They were probably embarrassed to go anywhere with me.


----------



## Unkotare

If a black eye is the worst you've had, you can count yourself fortunate.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> If a black eye is the worst you've had, you can count yourself fortunate.



I've also had a concussion, broken both arms and mangled my foot.  I was a very active child.


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> If a black eye is the worst you've had, you can count yourself fortunate.


 
I deserve more I'm sure  - I have been VERY fortunate.  I have been told since I was in grade school about my "attitude problem" ... especially by the teachers ...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a black eye is the worst you've had, you can count yourself fortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deserve more I'm sure  - I have been VERY fortunate.  I have been told since I was in grade school about my "attitude problem" ... especially by the teachers ...
Click to expand...


My "accidents" were due to my being in cheerleading and gymnastics.  The time I got a concussion was when I fell off a tree I was sitting on, as my friend was trying to use it as a balance beam and when she started to fall, she grabbed me and I was just balanced there sitting.  I fell off and struck the back of my head on a rock.  I was unconscious for a couple of minutes, and when I woke up, I started throwing up violently.  I threw up the whole walk home.  That's about all I can remember about it.  I was probably about 14 or 15 then.


----------



## MsnBama

Sonny Clark said:


> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.



There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.


----------



## TrinityPower

MsnBama said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.
Click to expand...

I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.


----------



## Bonzi

TrinityPower said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
Click to expand...

 
I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....


----------



## TrinityPower

Bonzi said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
Click to expand...

Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.


----------



## Bonzi

TrinityPower said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.
Click to expand...

 
we love sports.
We are not THAT extreme!
You must be a Steelers or Cowboys fan! (maybe Raiders...)


----------



## Sonny Clark

TrinityPower said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.
Click to expand...

I'm the same way about football. Only 5 weeks and 4 days left until "ROLL TIDE". I'm also a Saints fan.


----------



## TrinityPower

Bonzi said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell NO. Men like fun women. Women that know how to enjoy life and have fun. Men want a woman that knows how to live life, laugh, joke, play, smile, love, tease, and able to laugh at themselves. All that make-up and polish doesn't mean anything. Personality and attitude make up 95% of what a man goes for. No one likes a prude, a prudish self-centered nose-in-the-air social queen that's always prim and proper. Men want women that can be a woman, but at the same time, can be slutty, crude, and not afraid to let their hair down when the situation calls for it.
> 
> All women should be like southern girls. Southern girls will tell you to go straight to hell one minute, and make you experience paradise the next. A man likes fire, and loves free-spirited care-free easy going anything goes women. Them damn ol' prudes can stay up north and remain all lady-like, prim and proper, and go to their graves not knowing what life was meant to be. The bottom line is, be yourself, smile, laugh, and a man will melt in your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we love sports.
> We are not THAT extreme!
> You must be a Steelers or Cowboys fan! (maybe Raiders...)
Click to expand...

Ewwww...NOOOOO!!!  Seahawks!!  Been collecting stuff since I was 13 or 14.  I get stuff every year for Christmas and birthday.  Got dominos, two crock pots, a remote control helicopter and a bunch of other stuff just this past year.  I have all sorts of stuff you would never think of with team logo on it.  I do not have any underclothes except a pair of boys boxers or I would have used those for my avatar lol


----------



## Bonzi

TrinityPower said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we love sports.
> We are not THAT extreme!
> You must be a Steelers or Cowboys fan! (maybe Raiders...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww...NOOOOO!!!  Seahawks!!  Been collecting stuff since I was 13 or 14.  I get stuff every year for Christmas and birthday.  Got dominos, two crock pots, a remote control helicopter and a bunch of other stuff just this past year.  I have all sorts of stuff you would never think of with team logo on it.  I do not have any underclothes except a pair of boys boxers or I would have used those for my avatar lol
Click to expand...

 
Lucky you .. you get to love a winner.
We are suffering in the City of Washington DC.
Home of the Redskins (losers);
Nationals (playoff team but never beyond)
Capitals (playoff team, but never beyond)
and Wizards (normally losers, but made the playoff last year)
... plus I'm a University of MD graduate!


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we love sports.
> We are not THAT extreme!
> You must be a Steelers or Cowboys fan! (maybe Raiders...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww...NOOOOO!!!  Seahawks!!  Been collecting stuff since I was 13 or 14.  I get stuff every year for Christmas and birthday.  Got dominos, two crock pots, a remote control helicopter and a bunch of other stuff just this past year.  I have all sorts of stuff you would never think of with team logo on it.  I do not have any underclothes except a pair of boys boxers or I would have used those for my avatar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky you .. you get to love a winner.
> We are suffering in the City of Washington DC.
> Home of the Redskins (losers);
> Nationals (playoff team but never beyond)
> Capitals (playoff team, but never beyond)
> and Wizards (normally losers, but made the playoff last year)
> ... plus I'm a University of MD graduate!
Click to expand...

Alabama football, Saints, The Reds, and the Celtics.


----------



## TrinityPower

Bonzi said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we love sports.
> We are not THAT extreme!
> You must be a Steelers or Cowboys fan! (maybe Raiders...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww...NOOOOO!!!  Seahawks!!  Been collecting stuff since I was 13 or 14.  I get stuff every year for Christmas and birthday.  Got dominos, two crock pots, a remote control helicopter and a bunch of other stuff just this past year.  I have all sorts of stuff you would never think of with team logo on it.  I do not have any underclothes except a pair of boys boxers or I would have used those for my avatar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky you .. you get to love a winner.
> We are suffering in the City of Washington DC.
> Home of the Redskins (losers);
> Nationals (playoff team but never beyond)
> Capitals (playoff team, but never beyond)
> and Wizards (normally losers, but made the playoff last year)
> ... plus I'm a University of MD graduate!
Click to expand...

Been a serious fan since 1984...we didn't always win.  The 90s were a dim time.  Yeah, I do not know the impact of it all but apparently there was some ruling about the name Redskins because it is offensive (NOT) but gee the minority rule you know.  Next it will be a problem with the Chiefs


----------



## Unkotare

TrinityPower said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference in Southern girls and Country girls and your description sounds more like Country girls than Southern, imo. Being prim and proper hasn't a thing to do with geography and everything to do with personality and/or upbringing. Furthermore, just because a woman is prim and proper, likes to feel feminine, and/or enjoys the finer things in life, doesn't mean she doesn't know how to put her hair up and get dirty or scream at the top of her lungs when her favorite WR fumbles the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we love sports.
> We are not THAT extreme!
> You must be a Steelers or Cowboys fan! (maybe Raiders...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww...NOOOOO!!!  Seahawks!!  Been collecting stuff since I was 13 or 14.  I get stuff every year for Christmas and birthday.  Got dominos, two crock pots, a remote control helicopter and a bunch of other stuff just this past year.  I have all sorts of stuff you would never think of with team logo on it.  I do not have any underclothes except a pair of boys boxers or I would have used those for my avatar lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Darkwind

49'ers since 1970....

I know all about lean years...


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to the last part of your post.  During football season we have orange flags distributed to everyone so when a call is not made we throw our own flag.  We also keep a bowl of skittles at hand to throw when our RB scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Football in my house is serious "bidness".  When my team went to the SB we didn't have a huge party or anything and my friend got really mad at me because I didn't invite her over (she doesnt even watch football) and she wanted to come over to talk.  It is very rare that I do not have something on with the team logo and the house slowly but surely is getting decorated in team colors and memorabilia.  The bedroom is painted in team colors and decorated accordingly also and even the car has custom plates and team color.  Last year I got an artificial Christmas tree just to hang all of my team ornaments on it. It was fabulous.  Going to be painting the house in team colors as well very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we love sports.
> We are not THAT extreme!
> You must be a Steelers or Cowboys fan! (maybe Raiders...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww...NOOOOO!!!  Seahawks!!  Been collecting stuff since I was 13 or 14.  I get stuff every year for Christmas and birthday.  Got dominos, two crock pots, a remote control helicopter and a bunch of other stuff just this past year.  I have all sorts of stuff you would never think of with team logo on it.  I do not have any underclothes except a pair of boys boxers or I would have used those for my avatar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Sorry it's funny.  I was rooting for the "Cheating Patriots" - !


----------



## TrinityPower

I didn't watch much of the clips but that reaction reflected mine as well. My husband's father was at the game and everyone in the stands had the same reaction as well.  It still doesn't seem feel real


----------



## Bonzi

Darkwind said:


> 49'ers since 1970....
> 
> I know all about lean years...


 
they had Vernon Davis ... so they were not all bad


----------



## MsnBama

Bonzi said:


> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....



I only hide when we start sucking it up during the Iron Bowl, the Tuberville years were a biyatch. The rest of the time I just scream and keep an eye on my daughter, she gets more animated than I do. That said, you would be surprised by how many men I've dated that simply couldn't handle my football addiction, they don't usually like it when a woman knows more about the game than they do. Weirdos.


----------



## MsnBama

Bonzi said:


> Sorry it's funny.  I was rooting for the "Cheating Patriots" - !



Dangit....and I liked you too. People here are losing their minds over this suspension being upheld.


----------



## Bonzi

MsnBama said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's funny.  I was rooting for the "Cheating Patriots" - !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit....and I liked you too. People here are losing their minds over this suspension being upheld.
Click to expand...

 
He I love "Tom Terrific"... he's hot!  I seriously was rooting for them in the SB!

I have huge crush on Belichick!


----------



## MsnBama

Bonzi said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's funny.  I was rooting for the "Cheating Patriots" - !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit....and I liked you too. People here are losing their minds over this suspension being upheld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He I love "Tom Terrific"... he's hot!  I seriously was rooting for them in the SB!
> 
> I have huge crush on Belichick!
Click to expand...


He's awesome, I don't care what people say about his balls being too small. 


A crush on Belichick? Really? That's a new one. Most women I know say Gronk or (former Pat) Welker. I'm not much for football crushes though, most football players aren't all that intelligent and that's a deal breaker.


----------



## Unkotare

MsnBama said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's funny.  I was rooting for the "Cheating Patriots" - !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit....and I liked you too. People here are losing their minds over this suspension being upheld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He I love "Tom Terrific"... he's hot!  I seriously was rooting for them in the SB!
> 
> I have huge crush on Belichick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's awesome, I don't care what people say about his balls being too small.
> 
> 
> A crush on Belichick? Really? That's a new one. Most women I know say Gronk or (former Pat) Welker. I'm not much for football crushes though, most football players aren't all that intelligent and that's a deal breaker.
Click to expand...




What makes you think they are any less intelligent than you?


----------



## MsnBama

Unkotare said:


> What makes you think they are any less intelligent than you?



Are you really looking to argue whether or not most football players are intelligent? I'm from Alabama where football is a religion and currently live in New England where Tom Brady is a god, but I'm not delusional. Few people ever argue that a majority of football players are capable of intellectually stimulating conversation, but please forgive me if you find that to be offensive or inaccurate as it is just my experience.


----------



## Unkotare

MsnBama said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they are any less intelligent than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really looking to argue whether or not most football players are intelligent? I'm from Alabama where football is a religion and currently live in New England where Tom Brady is a god, but I'm not delusional. Few people ever argue that a majority of football players are capable of intellectually stimulating conversation, but please forgive me if you find that to be offensive or inaccurate as it is just my experience.
Click to expand...



You didn't really answer the question.


----------



## MsnBama

Unkotare said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they are any less intelligent than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really looking to argue whether or not most football players are intelligent? I'm from Alabama where football is a religion and currently live in New England where Tom Brady is a god, but I'm not delusional. Few people ever argue that a majority of football players are capable of intellectually stimulating conversation, but please forgive me if you find that to be offensive or inaccurate as it is just my experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't really answer the question.
Click to expand...


Because I am friends with and have dated more than a few football players in my life and most were not all that bright.


----------



## Unkotare

MsnBama said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they are any less intelligent than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really looking to argue whether or not most football players are intelligent? I'm from Alabama where football is a religion and currently live in New England where Tom Brady is a god, but I'm not delusional. Few people ever argue that a majority of football players are capable of intellectually stimulating conversation, but please forgive me if you find that to be offensive or inaccurate as it is just my experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't really answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I am friends with and have dated more than a few football players in my life and most were not all that bright.
Click to expand...



Not a logical conclusion.


----------



## Desperado

Sounds like a Maryanne vs Ginger poll
I vote for Mary Ann






.Ginger or Mary Ann Gilligan fans still ponder question - TODAY.com


----------



## TrinityPower

MsnBama said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only hide when we start sucking it up during the Iron Bowl, the Tuberville years were a biyatch. The rest of the time I just scream and keep an eye on my daughter, she gets more animated than I do. That said, you would be surprised by how many men I've dated that simply couldn't handle my football addiction, they don't usually like it when a woman knows more about the game than they do. Weirdos.
Click to expand...

That happened to me in high school...never dated anyone.  Later on men appreciate it.


----------



## RKMBrown

Desperado said:


> Sounds like a Maryanne vs Ginger poll
> I vote for Mary Ann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Ginger or Mary Ann Gilligan fans still ponder question - TODAY.com


Mary Ann hands down.


----------



## MsnBama

TrinityPower said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only hide when we start sucking it up during the Iron Bowl, the Tuberville years were a biyatch. The rest of the time I just scream and keep an eye on my daughter, she gets more animated than I do. That said, you would be surprised by how many men I've dated that simply couldn't handle my football addiction, they don't usually like it when a woman knows more about the game than they do. Weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happened to me in high school...never dated anyone.  Later on men appreciate it.
Click to expand...


I'm 32, I've only dated a few guys who enjoyed it and the last one was downright mean about it.


----------



## Bonzi

RKMBrown said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Maryanne vs Ginger poll
> I vote for Mary Ann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Ginger or Mary Ann Gilligan fans still ponder question - TODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Ann hands down.
Click to expand...

 
Poor Ginger ... she never gets any votes


----------



## Bonzi

MsnBama said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's funny.  I was rooting for the "Cheating Patriots" - !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit....and I liked you too. People here are losing their minds over this suspension being upheld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He I love "Tom Terrific"... he's hot!  I seriously was rooting for them in the SB!
> 
> I have huge crush on Belichick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's awesome, I don't care what people say about his balls being too small.
> 
> 
> A crush on Belichick? Really? That's a new one. Most women I know say Gronk or (former Pat) Welker. I'm not much for football crushes though, most football players aren't all that intelligent and that's a deal breaker.
Click to expand...

 
Well, I'm 51 so he's a little more age appropriate for me.  The players could be my kids (a lot of them....)
Plus, he's kind of like the "strong/silent/surly" type, I think it's cute


----------



## ChrisL

MsnBama said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only hide when we start sucking it up during the Iron Bowl, the Tuberville years were a biyatch. The rest of the time I just scream and keep an eye on my daughter, she gets more animated than I do. That said, you would be surprised by how many men I've dated that simply couldn't handle my football addiction, they don't usually like it when a woman knows more about the game than they do. Weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happened to me in high school...never dated anyone.  Later on men appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 32, I've only dated a few guys who enjoyed it and the last one was downright mean about it.
Click to expand...


Fellow New Englander, that's weird.  Pretty much every guy I know likes the fact that I enjoy sports (some sports anyway).  I don't have an "addiction" though.  I just enjoy watching and routing for my team (the Pats of course! )


----------



## MsnBama

ChrisL said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only hide when we start sucking it up during the Iron Bowl, the Tuberville years were a biyatch. The rest of the time I just scream and keep an eye on my daughter, she gets more animated than I do. That said, you would be surprised by how many men I've dated that simply couldn't handle my football addiction, they don't usually like it when a woman knows more about the game than they do. Weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happened to me in high school...never dated anyone.  Later on men appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 32, I've only dated a few guys who enjoyed it and the last one was downright mean about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fellow New Englander, that's weird.  Pretty much every guy I know likes the fact that I enjoy sports (some sports anyway).  I don't have an "addiction" though.  I just enjoy watching and routing for my team (the Pats of course! )
Click to expand...


I'm not a New Englander, I'm southern through and through. I just live in NE now and as soon as little miss finishes high school, I'm probably headed back to Alabama where my weird accent and love of college football isn't all that weird. LOL.


----------



## TrinityPower

Is your daughter in high school?


----------



## MsnBama

TrinityPower said:


> Is your daughter in high school?



Yes, about to start 10th grade.


----------



## ChrisL

MsnBama said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just scream at the TV - and if I'm really worried, I hide in the bathroom and make hubby tell me what is going on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only hide when we start sucking it up during the Iron Bowl, the Tuberville years were a biyatch. The rest of the time I just scream and keep an eye on my daughter, she gets more animated than I do. That said, you would be surprised by how many men I've dated that simply couldn't handle my football addiction, they don't usually like it when a woman knows more about the game than they do. Weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happened to me in high school...never dated anyone.  Later on men appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 32, I've only dated a few guys who enjoyed it and the last one was downright mean about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fellow New Englander, that's weird.  Pretty much every guy I know likes the fact that I enjoy sports (some sports anyway).  I don't have an "addiction" though.  I just enjoy watching and routing for my team (the Pats of course! )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a New Englander, I'm southern through and through. I just live in NE now and as soon as little miss finishes high school, I'm probably headed back to Alabama where my weird accent and love of college football isn't all that weird. LOL.
Click to expand...


Oh, I see.  I would have thought you were a native New Englander!  I don't think you are weird because you like college football.  Whoever thinks that is just silly.


----------



## danielpalos

I love it when feminine women come up to me and insist it is my turn to use them; simply to eventually get me to put out really really serious relationships as quickly and as easily.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Oh, I see.  I would have thought you were a native New Englander! ....




Only the chosen few are blessed thus.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> I love it when feminine women come up to me and insist it is my turn to use them; simply to eventually get me to put out really really serious relationships as quickly and as easily.



I'm sure that is quite rare.


----------



## Unkotare

danielpalos said:


> I love it when feminine women come up to me and insist it is my turn to use them; ...




That explains why you always keep a ten-gallon jug of 'Bill Cosby' chilled in your fridge.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when feminine women come up to me and insist it is my turn to use them; simply to eventually get me to put out really really serious relationships as quickly and as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that is quite rare.
Click to expand...

If he had a nickel every time that happened...he would still be waiting for that first nickel lol


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when feminine women come up to me and insist it is my turn to use them; simply to eventually get me to put out really really serious relationships as quickly and as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that is quite rare.
Click to expand...

not in modern times.


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when feminine women come up to me and insist it is my turn to use them; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why you always keep a ten-gallon jug of 'Bill Cosby' chilled in your fridge.
Click to expand...

i know it only and merely takes money for nice girls of capital based morals to simply give me what i ask for the first time.


----------



## kaz

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?



Well, you put it a bit extreme.  I like my partner to be a girl, know she's a girl and be comfortable with that.  That doesn't mean meek or uneduated at all, just female.  Nothing wrong with women who aren't that way, but you did ask about my partner and that's what I'm comfortable with


----------



## kaz

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  I would have thought you were a native New Englander! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the chosen few are blessed thus.
Click to expand...


My kids grew up in Connecticut, they loved it there.  I'm a Midwesterner from Kalamazoo (hence "kaz") Michigan.  It is funny what you say though of the attitude of New Englanders.  One person I know in Boston had a woman compliment someone by saying you would think he was a native New Englander!  He replied, he isn't?  Oh no, she said, he moved here when he was two...

LOL


----------



## Unkotare

kaz said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you put it a bit extreme.  I like my partner to be a girl, know she's a girl and be comfortable with that.  That doesn't mean meek or uneduated at all, just female.  Nothing wrong with women who aren't that way, but you did ask about my partner and that's what I'm comfortable with
Click to expand...





So.... You're into Bruce Jenner...


----------



## kaz

Unkotare said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you put it a bit extreme.  I like my partner to be a girl, know she's a girl and be comfortable with that.  That doesn't mean meek or uneduated at all, just female.  Nothing wrong with women who aren't that way, but you did ask about my partner and that's what I'm comfortable with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.... You're into Bruce Jenner...
Click to expand...


OK?


----------



## Unkotare

kaz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you put it a bit extreme.  I like my partner to be a girl, know she's a girl and be comfortable with that.  That doesn't mean meek or uneduated at all, just female.  Nothing wrong with women who aren't that way, but you did ask about my partner and that's what I'm comfortable with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.... You're into Bruce Jenner...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK?
Click to expand...



Hey, whatever makes your Wheaties wet....


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you put it a bit extreme.  I like my partner to be a girl, know she's a girl and be comfortable with that.  That doesn't mean meek or uneduated at all, just female.  Nothing wrong with women who aren't that way, but you did ask about my partner and that's what I'm comfortable with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.... You're into Bruce Jenner...
Click to expand...

 
Bruce Jenner?  I think he's been erased from existence, no?


----------



## danielpalos

i love watching feminine chics, just get used on porn sites.  i have been getting a lot of practice.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> i love watching feminine chics, just get used on porn sites.  i have been getting a lot of practice.


 
You like watching them get used....?  I think that is why most men like porn.
Or, maybe they are just around a woman that doesn't enjoy sex, and, they like to watch women that enjoy it.
You're not alone.... but, if you never saw or watched porn, you would be 100% satisfied with "normal" sex.


----------



## kaz

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you put it a bit extreme.  I like my partner to be a girl, know she's a girl and be comfortable with that.  That doesn't mean meek or uneduated at all, just female.  Nothing wrong with women who aren't that way, but you did ask about my partner and that's what I'm comfortable with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.... You're into Bruce Jenner...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bruce Jenner?  I think he's been erased from existence, no?
Click to expand...


He's mad at me for other discussions and he's not very clever, so it's just a lame insult


----------



## Toro

My wife is a nice blend of feminine and practical.  She studied design in college and her father could fix anything, so she knows more about houses and cars than I do!  But she likes soap operas and she's also scared of bugs, so I can be the masculine man who rescues her from what scares her without actually being threatened by anything of consequence.  She's also more frugal than I am, so I don't worry too much about her sending us to the poorhouse.


----------



## Bonzi

Toro said:


> My wife is a nice blend of feminine and practical.  She studied design in college and her father could fix anything, so she knows more about houses and cars than I do!  But she likes soap operas and she's also scared of bugs, so I can be the masculine man who rescues her from what scares her without actually being threatened by anything of consequence.  She's also more frugal than I am, so I don't worry too much about her sending us to the poorhouse.


 
That's very awesome!  Sounds like a good fit


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> .... but, if you never saw or watched porn, you would be 100% satisfied with "normal" sex.




It seems more than likely that he never has and never will have sex in the real world.


----------



## TrinityPower

Toro said:


> My wife is a nice blend of feminine and practical.  She studied design in college and her father could fix anything, so she knows more about houses and cars than I do!  But she likes soap operas and she's also scared of bugs, so I can be the masculine man who rescues her from what scares her without actually being threatened by anything of consequence.  She's also more frugal than I am, so I don't worry too much about her sending us to the poorhouse.


Here is a question I am curious about since you mentioned it...do men find women attractive and feminine by their traits? The one in particular I am interested in is frugal.  Is a woman who does not shop and buy clothes and cosmetics an attraction?  Is a woman who saves as much as she can and uses it rather to stock up on food sale items someone who a man would seek?  How about a woman who doesn't ask to be taken out? How would men rate that on a feminine scale?  Women are welcome to give their vote as well


----------



## RKMBrown

TrinityPower said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a nice blend of feminine and practical.  She studied design in college and her father could fix anything, so she knows more about houses and cars than I do!  But she likes soap operas and she's also scared of bugs, so I can be the masculine man who rescues her from what scares her without actually being threatened by anything of consequence.  She's also more frugal than I am, so I don't worry too much about her sending us to the poorhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question I am curious about since you mentioned it...do men find women attractive and feminine by their traits? The one in particular I am interested in is frugal.  Is a woman who does not shop and buy clothes and cosmetics an attraction?  Is a woman who saves as much as she can and uses it rather to stock up on food sale items someone who a man would seek?  How about a woman who doesn't ask to be taken out? How would men rate that on a feminine scale?  Women are welcome to give their vote as well
Click to expand...

Semi-frugal is good... but not OCD obsessive about it.

On the date thing.. it depends.   First date?  I don't mind a nudge, I like it if it's subtle.  Sometimes the guy is just plain clueless.  I had dozens of girls come up to me years later after school telling me I should have asked them out...  But you can't give him too much of a big head or he won't feel the need to chase.  If a guy is not chasing, he's thinking maybe it's not his idea.  Think of it like a car sale, do you like to be chased down by the salesman?

The big turn on was the eyes... the yes I'd say yes if you ask me out eyes, just enough to encourage me to come ask you out.  If the eye contact is too short he'll think you are not interested.  Too long and he'll think he forgot to zip up his pants.


----------



## TrinityPower

RKMBrown said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a nice blend of feminine and practical.  She studied design in college and her father could fix anything, so she knows more about houses and cars than I do!  But she likes soap operas and she's also scared of bugs, so I can be the masculine man who rescues her from what scares her without actually being threatened by anything of consequence.  She's also more frugal than I am, so I don't worry too much about her sending us to the poorhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question I am curious about since you mentioned it...do men find women attractive and feminine by their traits? The one in particular I am interested in is frugal.  Is a woman who does not shop and buy clothes and cosmetics an attraction?  Is a woman who saves as much as she can and uses it rather to stock up on food sale items someone who a man would seek?  How about a woman who doesn't ask to be taken out? How would men rate that on a feminine scale?  Women are welcome to give their vote as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semi-frugal is good... but not OCD obsessive about it.
> 
> On the date thing.. it depends.   First date?  I don't mind a nudge, I like it if it's subtle.  Sometimes the guy is just plain clueless.  I had dozens of girls come up to me years later after school telling me I should have asked them out...  But you can't give him too much of a big head or he won't feel the need to chase.  If a guy is not chasing, he's thinking maybe it's not his idea.  Think of it like a car sale, do you like to be chased down by the salesman?
> 
> The big turn on was the eyes... the yes I'd say yes if you ask me out eyes, just enough to encourage me to come ask you out.  If the eye contact is too short he'll think you are not interested.  Too long and he'll think he forgot to zip up his pants.
Click to expand...

I wasn't very clear in my question.  In a long term relationship or marriage is a woman who doesn't shop for herself nor ask to go out as a couple a desirable trait?  Is a woman who has dinner ready when the husband comes home every day something sought after in a mate or is that considered old fashioned and no longer desired?


----------



## RKMBrown

TrinityPower said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a nice blend of feminine and practical.  She studied design in college and her father could fix anything, so she knows more about houses and cars than I do!  But she likes soap operas and she's also scared of bugs, so I can be the masculine man who rescues her from what scares her without actually being threatened by anything of consequence.  She's also more frugal than I am, so I don't worry too much about her sending us to the poorhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question I am curious about since you mentioned it...do men find women attractive and feminine by their traits? The one in particular I am interested in is frugal.  Is a woman who does not shop and buy clothes and cosmetics an attraction?  Is a woman who saves as much as she can and uses it rather to stock up on food sale items someone who a man would seek?  How about a woman who doesn't ask to be taken out? How would men rate that on a feminine scale?  Women are welcome to give their vote as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semi-frugal is good... but not OCD obsessive about it.
> 
> On the date thing.. it depends.   First date?  I don't mind a nudge, I like it if it's subtle.  Sometimes the guy is just plain clueless.  I had dozens of girls come up to me years later after school telling me I should have asked them out...  But you can't give him too much of a big head or he won't feel the need to chase.  If a guy is not chasing, he's thinking maybe it's not his idea.  Think of it like a car sale, do you like to be chased down by the salesman?
> 
> The big turn on was the eyes... the yes I'd say yes if you ask me out eyes, just enough to encourage me to come ask you out.  If the eye contact is too short he'll think you are not interested.  Too long and he'll think he forgot to zip up his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't very clear in my question.  In a long term relationship or marriage is a woman who doesn't shop for herself nor ask to go out as a couple a desirable trait?  Is a woman who has dinner ready when the husband comes home every day something sought after in a mate or is that considered old fashioned and no longer desired?
Click to expand...

No.  If they don't shop their cloths become rags.  Too much shopping is bad, but just enough depending on budget is a good thing.  Nothing wrong with wanting to look nice.

As for wanting to go out if you don't tell him you want to go out he can't read your mind.  Just don't harp about it... and if you are asking have options and listen to what he might want to do instead, sharing places to go is also a good thing.  But after marriage the chase is not there the dates are to have fun enjoy being with each other.   I guess it depends.  If he doesn't want to do something... why not?  Letting him know you want to go out with him is a great thing to do.  Setting up some stuff is good, but need to make sure he's not worried about some work thing going on or there was a huge game on  

If she's working the meal thing is problematic based on times that the two come home.  If she's not working the meal thing is a good family activity that is still very desirable.  Unless of course he wants to cook.  If both work and she's doing the cooking ... he should take that over on the weekends and help with dishes.  The work needs to be shared somewhat or there will be a lack of respect and / or companionship as a result.


----------



## Toro

TrinityPower said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a nice blend of feminine and practical.  She studied design in college and her father could fix anything, so she knows more about houses and cars than I do!  But she likes soap operas and she's also scared of bugs, so I can be the masculine man who rescues her from what scares her without actually being threatened by anything of consequence.  She's also more frugal than I am, so I don't worry too much about her sending us to the poorhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question I am curious about since you mentioned it...do men find women attractive and feminine by their traits? The one in particular I am interested in is frugal.  Is a woman who does not shop and buy clothes and cosmetics an attraction?  Is a woman who saves as much as she can and uses it rather to stock up on food sale items someone who a man would seek?  How about a woman who doesn't ask to be taken out? How would men rate that on a feminine scale?  Women are welcome to give their vote as well
Click to expand...


My wife is a little older than me. When we started dating, she showed me her retirement account and told me that one of her two monthly pay checks went straight into her retirement account. That's when I first thought, "Hey, I could marry this woman."  

I want to be surrounded by solid people making smart choices, not flakes making airhead decisions. 

Sometimes, I think she's too frugal and encourage her to spend more on herself. She's a beautiful woman who does buy clothes and cosmetics for herself but she's always looking for a bargain. 

I'm lucky to have her.


----------



## TrinityPower

The reason I ask is because within me is this 50s style housewife who wants to have a clean home, make dinner, take care of everything except mow the lawn and I was curious if that is still attractive and sought in relationships today?  Maybe I am just old fashioned...old being the key word


----------



## Toro

TrinityPower said:


> The reason I ask is because within me is this 50s style housewife who wants to have a clean home, make dinner, take care of everything except mow the lawn and I was curious if that is still attractive and sought in relationships today?  Maybe I am just old fashioned...old being the key word



Yes. 

My wife was a professional. But when she had our son, she decided to stay at home to be a mom. I would have supported whatever she decided but I was happy she stayed at home.


----------



## RKMBrown

TrinityPower said:


> The reason I ask is because within me is this 50s style housewife who wants to have a clean home, make dinner, take care of everything except mow the lawn and I was curious if that is still attractive and sought in relationships today?  Maybe I am just old fashioned...old being the key word


No that's still very attractive... My wife was a homemaker for 16 years.  She went to work after the kids were all in college just to do something different...  I hope she decides to go back to being a homemaker and maybe part time work or goes to school or something.

But it does require you finding a man with an income that can support a single income family.


----------



## TrinityPower

I stayed home after the birth of my daughter (mostly due to a crippling disease) as well.  Unfortunately, because I no longer made any financial contribution my former spouse did not treat me well and there was not an appreciation for the "homework" so much so that it was bluntly stated that none of it mattered because I brought in no money but I still carry with me that ideal of keeping a house and role of wife and mother from the 50s. 

I do not ask to be taken out by the husband I have now nor did I ask the spouse I had before.  My dating experience compared to most is extremely limited as well as the normal amount women spend on themselves for clothes, hair cuts, spa treatments etc.  For a man is there a respect measurement given or taken away for a woman if she does or doesn't invest in herself but rather denies herself and uses it for her husband and family?


----------



## RKMBrown

TrinityPower said:


> I stayed home after the birth of my daughter (mostly due to a crippling disease) as well.  Unfortunately, because I no longer made any financial contribution my former spouse did not treat me well and there was not an appreciation for the "homework" so much so that it was bluntly stated that none of it mattered because I brought in no money but I still carry with me that ideal of keeping a house and role of wife and mother from the 50s.
> 
> I do not ask to be taken out by the husband I have now nor did I ask the spouse I had before.  My dating experience compared to most is extremely limited as well as the normal amount women spend on themselves for clothes, hair cuts, spa treatments etc.  For a man is there a respect measurement given or taken away for a woman if she does or doesn't invest in herself but rather denies herself and uses it for her husband and family?


You are frugal for a reason... so was my wife, not for the same reason though.  I give my wife tons of respect for her frugality.  I would rather be with a princess that does not demand the accoutrements of a royal princess, but instead is one from within.  When I picked out my wife I had many choices, I picked the right one.  I've never felt the need or desire to question her spending.

As for dates there's nothing more frustrating than being a guy that does not know what his wife wants and what would make her happy, what she'd like to do.  If you want to try dancing ... just tell him.  The key though is not to harp about it... ask him if he'd be ok with that and if not.. be ready with other stuff that he might like to go out and do.  It's easy to get in a rut of not going out.   FYI just cause you're not asking him to go out does not mean he can't tell you are not happy about not going out... communication is tough... best way to communicate is to talk.  Just be encouraging vs accusatory and it will work out great.

My wife gives me a smile and a kiss she can have anything she wants


----------



## TrinityPower

Thanks for the input.  It is interesting to get the view of others.  I live pretty isolated.  I do not have a desire to go out, it is just that I do not know if that is a normal thing for a stay at home wife and mom not to spend on herself or suggest going out.  My husband is out of town a lot on business and I would like for him to have a relaxing experience when he is home.


----------



## Toro

It's perfectly normal. I'd rather have that than a party girl who wants to go out all the time.


----------



## RKMBrown

TrinityPower said:


> Thanks for the input.  It is interesting to get the view of others.  I live pretty isolated.  I do not have a desire to go out, it is just that I do not know if that is a normal thing for a stay at home wife and mom not to spend on herself or suggest going out.  My husband is out of town a lot on business and I would like for him to have a relaxing experience when he is home.


ah... well if he likes sports get a pair of tickets to a game.  If he likes ___ give him one of those after he showers that will relax him   If he likes fishing ask to go fishing.


----------



## danielpalos

i love a soapy massage after a hard day's work.


----------



## TrinityPower

If I could swing tickets to our football team I would be going along and it is out of state so it would be a weekend long event LOL But thanks for the ideas.  Usually we just marathon TV shows on Netflix


----------



## ChrisL

Meh, I figure that if someone doesn't like me for who I am, too bad.  I'm not going to put on a "show" for someone.  I know a girl who did that (pretended to be something that she is not) and her marriage ended in divorce.  In fact, most of the people I know who were married are now divorced.  I know a couple who have been together since high school who never married and are still together.  Hmmm.


----------



## ninja007

Bonzi said:


> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?




"feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.


----------



## Bonzi

ninja007 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
Click to expand...

 
I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Meh, I figure that if someone doesn't like me for who I am, too bad.  I'm not going to put on a "show" for someone.  I know a girl who did that (pretended to be something that she is not) and her marriage ended in divorce.  In fact, most of the people I know who were married are now divorced.  I know a couple who have been together since high school who never married and are still together.  Hmmm.


 
I think they key to that last story is "been together since high school"....
Most couples I know that have lasted a long time either were high school sweethearts or knew each other since they were very young.  It's because common past is a HUGE help in a successful marriage.  Not being able to relate to someone is hard....almost impossible to overcome......


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
Click to expand...


You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
Click to expand...

 
... maybe wishful thinking on his part....?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... maybe wishful thinking on his part....?
Click to expand...


I'll bet he's around 40, lives at home with his parents and plays the guitar on an amateur level.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... maybe wishful thinking on his part....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet he's around 40, lives at home with his parents and plays the guitar on an amateur level.
Click to expand...

 
.... and you call ME a bitch?? Harsh!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... maybe wishful thinking on his part....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet he's around 40, lives at home with his parents and plays the guitar on an amateur level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... and you call ME a bitch?? Harsh!!!
Click to expand...


I was just kidding.  I don't think you are a "bitch" at all.  Just preachy and a little annoying.    I still like you though.


----------



## ninja007

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
Click to expand...


been laid plenty of times Sally....


----------



## Unkotare

ninja007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been laid plenty of times Sally....
Click to expand...



Your own hand doesn't count, slappy.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been laid plenty of times Sally....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your own hand doesn't count, slappy.
Click to expand...


He's always trying to act as if he is some expert on women.  Lol.  But most of the things he says are just wrong.  Maybe he needs to check his book again?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been laid plenty of times Sally....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your own hand doesn't count, slappy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's always trying to act as if he is some expert on women.  Lol.  But most of the things he says are just wrong.  Maybe he needs to check his book again?
Click to expand...

 
Why did he call you Sally? (... I must have missed something...)


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been laid plenty of times Sally....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your own hand doesn't count, slappy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's always trying to act as if he is some expert on women.  Lol.  But most of the things he says are just wrong.  Maybe he needs to check his book again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did he call you Sally? (... I must have missed something...)
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been laid plenty of times Sally....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your own hand doesn't count, slappy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's always trying to act as if he is some expert on women.  Lol.  But most of the things he says are just wrong.  Maybe he needs to check his book again?
Click to expand...



He can't, the pages are all stuck together.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been laid plenty of times Sally....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your own hand doesn't count, slappy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's always trying to act as if he is some expert on women.  Lol.  But most of the things he says are just wrong.  Maybe he needs to check his book again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He can't, the pages are all stuck together.
Click to expand...


There is no "gross" option, so funny will have to do.


----------



## ninja007

Unkotare said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to you for your woman to be "feminine"?
> 
> Meaning, having polished nails, make up just right, grossed out by crude jokes, etc.
> Is it a turn off for a girl to like sports, tell crude jokes, burp and fart?  Is that a "deal breaker"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "feminine" women are all dirty sluts in the sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that humorous... I don't know why (but, I don't dis-believe you either.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe some guy on the internet who probably has never even been laid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been laid plenty of times Sally....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your own hand doesn't count, slappy.
Click to expand...


lol.


----------



## danielpalos

i love feminine women who go around bottomless and expect me to appreciate them.


----------



## TrinityPower

danielpalos said:


> i love feminine women who go around bottomless and expect me to appreciate them.


Ahhh...a good sub! lol


----------



## danielpalos

TrinityPower said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love feminine women who go around bottomless and expect me to appreciate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...a good sub! lol
Click to expand...

i don't mind working on my appreciation skills, especially in modern times.


----------

